# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2012



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2012 às 23:56)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2012 às 00:58)

Começo o meu dia com 11,8ºC e tempo húmido. Daqui por 1 hora chegará um belo aguaceiro.


----------



## Reportorio (1 Mai 2012 às 08:53)

O Maio parece estar a entrar a sério, talvez para compensar o que não tinha chovido. De Sul está um "escurão" com esta posição vai de certeza "dar-lhe" bem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mai 2012 às 09:36)

Boas

Maio começou com um aguaceiro moderado, vento fraco de Sul. Céu escuro a Sul/SE.


----------



## Teles (1 Mai 2012 às 10:59)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado , caiu umas pingas grossas que nem deu para acumular , temperatura atual de 12,2ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2012 às 11:03)

Boas

Aqui Maio começa com um inicio de manha bem chuvoso acumulei 5,4mm num belo aguaceiro 

Mínima de 9,1ºC

Agora o sol espreita e estão 14,8ºc, 77%Hr, 1015,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2012 às 11:36)

Acaba de cair mais um aguaceiro forte mas curto!

Precipitação acumulada 6,6mm

13,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (1 Mai 2012 às 13:07)

Aguaceiros curtos e fortes também por aqui, neste momento não chove e tenho um acumulado de 5.0mm.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2012 às 13:15)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade já tive uma rajada de 45km/h 

6,8mm
14,2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mai 2012 às 16:54)

A tarde segue com algumas nuvens e vento moderado, (~)14.0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (1 Mai 2012 às 18:37)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento moderado, com um bom aguaceiro ao raiar do dia que acumulou 1,0mm.

Tmin: 5,9ºC

Tmax: 17,6ºC

Tactual: 15,3ºC

Neste momento prepara-se para mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## Lousano (1 Mai 2012 às 23:03)

O vento de Sul começa a intensificar-se, com 13,0ºC actuais.

Apesar do céu quase sem nuvens, viu-se um clarão a oeste. 

PS: Alguém da Figueira da Foz vê algo??


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2012 às 23:14)

Aqui o vento abrandou bastante na ultima hora a rajada máxima foi 47km/h pelas 22:05

Máxima do dia 16,2ºC

Agora estão 14,4ºc, 81%Hr, 1012,8hPa e vento fraco


----------



## N_Fig (1 Mai 2012 às 23:15)

Lousano disse:


> O vento de Sul começa a intensificar-se, com 13,0ºC actuais.
> 
> Apesar do céu quase sem nuvens, viu-se um clarão a oeste.
> 
> PS: Alguém da Figueira da Foz vê algo??



Eu cá não vi nada nem ouvi nada, mas também estive a tomar banho até à pouco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mai 2012 às 23:29)

Lousano disse:


> O vento de Sul começa a intensificar-se, com 13,0ºC actuais.
> 
> Apesar do céu quase sem nuvens, viu-se um clarão a oeste.
> 
> PS: Alguém da Figueira da Foz vê algo??



É bem capaz, apesar de nenhum detector de descargas eléctricas o indicar. 
A célula:





Por aqui continua o tempo nublado e ventoso.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Mai 2012 às 23:48)

Por enquanto são alguns raios esporádicos:





@ AEMET


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Mai 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *9,6 ºC* (*+0,7 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h27_
Max: *17,5 ºC* (*+0,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h52_

Precipitação: *1,1 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *7 ºC*
Max: *12 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *56%*
Max: *88%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1011 hPa*
Max: *1017 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado

- Temperatura: *13,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *81%*;
- Pressão: *1011 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mai 2012 às 07:53)

Bom dia

Por aqui está de chuva, como seria de esperar.
Há uma célula com precipitarão forte a entrar ali por Cascais:


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Mai 2012 às 08:55)

Por aqui céu muito nublado com vento moderado.

Já choveu, mas molhou pouco.

14,3ºC.


----------



## Teles (2 Mai 2012 às 09:47)

Boas , por aqui a manha tem sido bastante chuvosa tendo acumulado até ao momento 6,8mm


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2012 às 09:51)

Bom dia.

Madrugada de chuva, por vezes forte, e alguma trovoada, ainda que dispersa.

De momento, chuva moderada e 14,5ºC.

Humidade nos 85% e pressão a 1010 hPa.

Até ao momento, acumulados *6,4 mm*.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2012 às 09:52)

Chuva moderado durante a noite e manhã. Está a ser fracote para as trovoadas..


----------



## dASk (2 Mai 2012 às 10:01)

Bom dia! Está neste momento a entrar uma célula porreira pela arrábida em deslocamento para a margem sul! vem aí da grossa


----------



## jorgeanimal (2 Mai 2012 às 10:09)

Começou a chover há 20 min com alguma trovoada à mistura, mas nada de entusiasmante.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (2 Mai 2012 às 12:05)

Manhã de chuva moderada a forte por estas bandas


----------



## zejorge (2 Mai 2012 às 12:09)

Bom dia

A chuva intensificou-se e neste momento acumulo *2,2* mm. O vento está fraco a moderado tendo a rajada máxima sido de *33,8* kmh.A temperatura é de 13,8º


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2012 às 12:15)

Boas

Aqui o destaque vai para o forte vento que se faz sentir! a rajada mais forte foi de 60km/h (12:17) 

A chuva está a ser uma desilusão para o que esperava! ainda apenas caíram 2,0mm 

temperatura mínima 11,8ºC

Tempo atual 16,3ºc, dew 14ºC, 1011,7hPa e vento forte com rajadas


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Mai 2012 às 12:45)

Aguaceiros a partir das 10h, com variação entre o fraco e moderado, com alguma trovoada à mistura.

De notar o aumento do vento a partir das 12:30, estando com algumas rajadas fortes.

Veremos o que se formará pela tarde...


----------



## granizus (2 Mai 2012 às 12:51)

Boas, aqui pelo centro de Lisboa (Marquês) têm caido uns auguaceiros fortes, mas como aqui não tenho pluvómetro, não posso contabilizar a precipitação.
Noto que a temperatura subiu e continua a subir: de 17,1º às 11h para os actuais 19,1º 
Penso que esta subida promete trovoada (espero não estar a dizer nenhuma asneira).


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2012 às 13:30)

Temperatura de 16,8ºC a rajada máxima de vento até agora foi de 63km/h

2,4mm de chuva desde as 0h


----------



## meteo (2 Mai 2012 às 13:42)

Boa tarde!


Manhã algo chuvosa por aqui.Oeiras acumula * 4,8 mm *
Vamos lá ver se vem mais durante a tarde.
Era excelente que Maio tivesse na média de precipitação pelo menos.Seria uma boa Primavera,depois de um péssimo Inverno!


----------



## Sanxito (2 Mai 2012 às 13:58)

Boas pessoal.
Por aqui sigo com 47,4 mm acumulados durante esta manhã, choveu muito forte.
A temperatura Segue pelos 16,9 graus.
Alguém sabe algo sobre o tornado que foi fotografado na lagoa de Albufeira, cerca das 13h15 se não estou em erro?! Partilhei no meu face, mas através de telemóvel não consigo postar aqui.
Abc a todos e bons registos...i


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2012 às 14:05)

3,8 mm já 

14,9ºC e vento moderado de sul.


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Mai 2012 às 14:13)

*Tornado Lagoa de Albufeira, Sesimbra - 2 de Maio 2012*

Na rádio disseram agora que árvores derrubadas na zona da lagoa de Albufeira em Sesimbra. Os bombeiros e protecção civil arriscam a possibilidade de ter sido e passo a citar "um mini tornado".


 Tornado Lagoa de Albufeira, Sesimbra - 2 de Maio 2012


----------



## meteo (2 Mai 2012 às 14:24)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Por aqui sigo com *47,4 mm *acumulados durante esta manhã, choveu muito forte.
> i


47,4 mm?


----------



## squidward (2 Mai 2012 às 15:40)

Aqui chove forte e muito vento à mistura


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mai 2012 às 16:01)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Por aqui sigo com 47,4 mm acumulados durante esta manhã, choveu muito forte.
> A temperatura Segue pelos 16,9 graus.
> Alguém sabe algo sobre o tornado que foi fotografado na lagoa de Albufeira, cerca das 13h15 se não estou em erro?! Partilhei no meu face, mas através de telemóvel não consigo postar aqui.
> Abc a todos e bons registos...i



Boas!

Sanxito, sem te querer colocar em causa, longe disso, tens a certeza que esse valor de precipitação não terá sido influenciado pelas fortes rajadas de vento?
Bem sei que os aguaceiros são localizados, mas hoje tenho estado por casa e não me parece que a precipitação que caiu se possa aproximar desses valores...

Só para haver um termo de comparação, as estações aqui à volta marcam todas na casa dos 15mm, mais coisa menos coisa, e boa parte deles já da parte da tarde, pois, pelo menos aqui, o maior período de chuva foi já à tarde...

De momento, não chove, e sigo com 18.8ºC.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (2 Mai 2012 às 16:25)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Sanxito, sem te querer colocar em causa, longe disso, tens a certeza que esse valor de precipitação não terá sido influenciado pelas fortes rajadas de vento?
> Bem sei que os aguaceiros são localizados, mas hoje tenho estado por casa e não me parece que a precipitação que caiu se possa aproximar desses valores...
> ...




Mantendo a tónica do fenómeno localizado, quero apenas aqui deixar a nota que no Monte de Caparica (pouco mais que 10 km de Corroios) já não chove desde as 12:20, sendo que a precipitação mais intensa ocorreu entre as 10:20 e as 11:30. Actualmente o chão até já vai ficando quase totalmente seco...


----------



## N_Fig (2 Mai 2012 às 16:39)

Boas,
Por aqui foi um dia que começou com alguns aguaceiros, umas vezes mais fracos outra vezes mais fortes, com algumas paragens, mas a partir das duas da tarde e até às 3 e meia ocorreram aguaceiros muito fortes, mas que de repente desapareceram as nuvens e atualmente o céu está pouco nublado e o vento é moderado.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Mai 2012 às 17:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Sanxito, sem te querer colocar em causa, longe disso, tens a certeza que esse valor de precipitação não terá sido influenciado pelas fortes rajadas de vento?
> Bem sei que os aguaceiros são localizados, mas hoje tenho estado por casa e não me parece que a precipitação que caiu se possa aproximar desses valores...
> ...



Boas, tudo bem?
Pois sinceramente não te sei dizer, cheguei pra almoçar e era esse o registo que tinha na consola da estação, e sem estar montada nas devidas condições, visto que ainda está na janela a aguardar a autorização dos vizinhos. 
Abc


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mai 2012 às 17:09)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas, tudo bem?
> Pois sinceramente não te sei dizer, cheguei pra almoçar e era esse o registo que tinha na consola da estação, e sem estar montada nas devidas condições, visto que ainda está na janela a aguardar a autorização dos vizinhos.
> Abc


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2012 às 17:20)

Aqui em Setúbal tal como disse de manha o destaque é apenas o vento!!

Rajada máxima 62,8km/h

Precipitação 2,4mm 

Temperatura máxima 17,2ºC e mínima 11,8ºC

Agora estão 16,4ºC, 86%hR, 1011,6hPa e vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## Geiras (2 Mai 2012 às 17:39)

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento pela Qta. do Conde, 14.7mm.

Rajada máxima de 43km/h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mai 2012 às 17:45)

Parece que houve outro tornado pelos lados da Lagoa de Albufeira, possivelmente há 2 horas: 




Foto: Escola Rui Meira


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2012 às 17:56)

Por aqui 9,3mm acumulados com postes caidos no chão e partidos devido ao muito forte vento.


----------



## DRC (2 Mai 2012 às 18:27)

Caiu cerca das 11h/11h30 um aguaceiro fortíssimo que provocou diversas pequenas inundações, de resto apenas alguns aguaceiros muito rápidos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mai 2012 às 18:27)

AndréFrade disse:


> Por aqui 9,3mm acumulados com postes caidos no chão e partidos devido ao muito forte vento.



Não diria o tópico, mas o post


----------



## romeupaz (2 Mai 2012 às 18:53)

Acumulado: 28,1 mm às 19h


----------



## Lousano (2 Mai 2012 às 18:55)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de aguaceiros e vento forte até final da manhã.

Tmin: 11,9ºC

Tactual: 16,5ºC

Precip: 13,5mm

Está um pouco abafado.


----------



## romeupaz (2 Mai 2012 às 19:04)

Rain rate hoje mm/h


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Mai 2012 às 19:10)

Tarde de aguaceiros em média moderados.

Neste momento o vento está novamente com rajadas moderadas a fortes, após um período de ligeira acalmia entre as 14h e 18h.


----------



## Iuri (2 Mai 2012 às 20:13)

Carga de água no Estoril... com uma bela célula mesmo por cima de S. joão do Estoril, gorda e escurinha...


----------



## geoair.pt (2 Mai 2012 às 20:33)

22.2 mm acumulados
14.2ºC
93% HR
1009.8mb
Vento cerca de 25km/h (média 10min) com registo de uma rajada de 66km/h às 16.11h
Cumps.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2012 às 20:41)

Nos últimos 30 minutos, acumularam-se novos 9,4 mm, aos 9,4 mm prévios.

Total e *18,8 mm*, por agora. 

Continua a chuva, agora mais fraca, com 13,8ºC e 85%. 21,2 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## NunoBrito (2 Mai 2012 às 20:44)

Foi assim:

Apareceu, deu a sua graça e desapareceu.

Melhores dias se esperam.


----------



## NunoBrito (2 Mai 2012 às 20:49)

Actual


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2012 às 20:51)

*104,00 mm/h* e *22,1 mm* acumulados!


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2012 às 20:52)

Aqui um dia que foi um grande fiasco apenas 2,4mm até tornados ao lado  espero que corra melhor amanha


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Mai 2012 às 20:53)

Aqui atingi 134 de rain rate.

em pouco minutos cairam mais de 10 mm.

hoje tenho um acumulado de 21,0mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mai 2012 às 21:09)

c.bernardino disse:


> Aqui atingi 134 de rain rate.
> 
> em pouco minutos cairam mais de 10 mm.
> 
> hoje tenho um acumulado de 21,0mm



E aqui, esta célula que rendeu esses >10mm, nem uma pinga deixou. Estive a ver tudo a passar ao lado, ia a uma velocidade impressionante, e as cortinas de precipitação tapavam por completo o horizonte. 
Aqui continua o vento moderado/forte, sem chuva.


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Mai 2012 às 21:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E aqui, esta célula que rendeu esses >10mm, nem uma pinga deixou. Estive a ver tudo a passar ao lado, ia a uma velocidade impressionante, e as cortinas de precipitação tapavam por completo o horizonte.
> Aqui continua o vento moderado/forte, sem chuva.



e estamos a 4km de distancia.

já acumulo 24,0 mm e meteocaneças... 9 mm (aprox). aqui ao lado!!!
Que aguaceiro.

a densidade das nuvens era de tal ordem que fiquei sem recepção de televisão por satélite durante 20 minutos!!!


----------



## DRC (2 Mai 2012 às 22:13)

Acaba de passar um aguaceiro rápido, mas muito intenso.


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Mai 2012 às 22:48)

Boas,

Diferenças grandes a nível da *precipitação* nas diversas áreas aqui por perto num raio de 10 Km...com:

Queluz - *4,6 mm*
Amadora - *8,4 mm*
Queijas - *2,0 mm*
Barcarena - *5,1 mm*
Mira-Sintra - *23,1 mm*

E eu com apenas *2,1 mm* por aqui...

Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *14,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *94%*;
- Pressão: *1012 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Sanxito (2 Mai 2012 às 22:53)

mr. phillip disse:


>



Boas...
Pelas 14h25 caiu um pequeno diluvio aqui por Santa Marta que acumulou mais alguma coisa, ficou o acumulado pelos 60 mm . Será que a estação veio mal calibrada de origem?!? Tenho o relatório que veio junto com ela a confirmar que foi calibrada. Como posso testar o pluviometro para ver se tá bem calibrado? Alguém sabe?? 
Obrigado e abraço a todos..


----------



## ct5iul (2 Mai 2012 às 22:55)

Boa Noite 

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 125.8 km/h 

Temp actual 14.8ºC 22:45
Pressão: 1011.9Hpa 22:45
Intensidade do Vento: 18.6 km/h 22:45
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:SE
Temperatura do vento: 12.1ºC 22:45
Humidade Relativa:88% 22:45
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 7.62mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 22:45
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Mai 2012 às 23:31)

Chuva moderada por aqui neste momento...começou à cerca de 3/4 minutos..

Dados actuais:

*Chuva Moderada*

- Temperatura: *14,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *93%*;
- Pressão: *1012 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Lousano (2 Mai 2012 às 23:37)

O vento não dá tréguas, com média de 35 km/h.

Raj. max: 66,9km/h

Tactual: 15,3ºC

Precip: 15,5mm


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2012 às 23:59)

Termino o dia 2 com um acumulado de *24,1 mm*. Menos de 10 km a SE, o valor situa-se nos *3,8 mm* (Mário). 

Actuais 13,1ºC e 16,9 km/h de OSO (248º). 89% de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2012 às 23:59)

Gilmet disse:


> *3,8 mm* (Mário).



Situava...

Extremos de ontem:

12,8ºC / 16,1ºC e 5,4 mm.


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Mai 2012 às 00:35)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *13,0 ºC* (*+3,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 05h07_
Max: *19,2 ºC* (*+1,7 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 16h50_

Precipitação: *2,7 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *10 ºC*
Max: *16 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *72%*
Max: *95%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1009 hPa*
Max: *1012 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *13,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *94%*;
- Pressão: *1012 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## vitamos (3 Mai 2012 às 09:11)

Manhã de precipitação muito intensa em Coimbra. vários leçois de água pela cidade.


----------



## Lousano (3 Mai 2012 às 12:17)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com aguaceiros, acumulando até ao momento 5,8mm.

Tactual: 16,9ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2012 às 12:41)

Granda fiasco de dia até agora e vão dois seguidos!!

Apenas 1,2mm de madrugada e nada mais até tem estado sol grande parte da manha

Temperatura mínima 14,3ºC

Agora sol e 17,4ºC com vento fraco a moderado


----------



## F_R (3 Mai 2012 às 13:37)

Enorme chuvada por volta das 11h

13.6mm acumulados hoje

15.5ºC agora


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mai 2012 às 17:14)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas...
> Pelas 14h25 caiu um pequeno diluvio aqui por Santa Marta que acumulou mais alguma coisa, ficou o acumulado pelos 60 mm . Será que a estação veio mal calibrada de origem?!? Tenho o relatório que veio junto com ela a confirmar que foi calibrada. Como posso testar o pluviometro para ver se tá bem calibrado? Alguém sabe??
> Obrigado e abraço a todos..



Boas!
Só levantei a questão porque, tendo eu ficado ontem em casa, não me pareceu que tenha chovido o suficiente para esses valores, e nós moramos com apenas algumas centenas de metros de distância em linha recta...

De qualquer forma, poderão haver algumas interferências nesses valores que possam ter causado algum valor desconforme...

Por exemplo, o vento pode ter feito oscilar em demasia o pluviómetro e ter feito com que o mesmo marcasse mais que o que realmente caiu... ou por estar montado numa janela pode ter levado com algum efeito "cascata" de andares superiores, ou algo semelhante...
Nada como verificar essa instalação, e ver se alguma dessas situações ocorre... pois, caso contrário, e se de facto caiu esse valor, faço um mea culpa, sem problema algum...

De qualquer forma, com o que aqui vem (http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/manutencao-do-pluviometro-2730.html) pode-se ver se está tudo bem com o equipamento...
Abraço!


----------



## squidward (3 Mai 2012 às 17:59)

passou agora um aguaceiro moderado a forte, ao mesmo tempo que fazia Sol


----------



## DRC (3 Mai 2012 às 18:21)

Está a passar aqui ao lado um aguaceiro de certeza muito intenso, tem umas "cortinas" de chuva muito densas.

Aqui por enquanto nem pinga.


----------



## fsl (3 Mai 2012 às 18:22)

Acabou de passar um aguaceiro que "deixou" 6mm.


----------



## granizus (3 Mai 2012 às 18:23)

Aqui em São Domingos de Rana caiu um aguaceiro forte que em 7 ou 8 minutos rendeu 4 mm


----------



## DRC (3 Mai 2012 às 18:30)

Está a chuviscar. 

EDIT 18H32 - Chuva forte neste momento!
EDIT 18H35 - Tão depressa como começou, parou.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2012 às 18:32)

3,4 mm e 13,9ºC de momento.

Vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2012 às 18:37)

Aqui em Setúbal passou mais dois aguaceiros curtos durante a tarde total acumulado hoje uns míseros 2,8mm

máxima 17,9ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Mai 2012 às 18:56)

Aguaceiro fraco neste momento, proveniente da célula a Norte, o único do dia.

Vento moderado durante todo o dia, máxima de uns incríveis 21ºC.

Sigo com 17,7ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Mai 2012 às 18:58)

Está interessante esta célula:





@ IM

É acompanhar a evolução.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2012 às 19:15)

Boas

Cai neste momento mais um aguaceiro por aqui, a Sul:




A Este:


----------



## DRC (3 Mai 2012 às 19:22)

Mais um aguaceiro, chove moderadamente. 

EDIT 19H25-Rajadas de vento, chuva torrencial!


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Mai 2012 às 19:23)

Fantásticas fotos Duarte! 

A célula continua em desenvolvimento, especialmente após a passagem pelo estuário do Tejo.


----------



## Lousano (3 Mai 2012 às 19:39)

A tarde já foi com boas abertas e sem precipitação.

Precip: 7,9ºC

Tmax: 19,4ºC

Tmin: 12,6ºC

Tactual: 15,9ºC


----------



## Zapiao (3 Mai 2012 às 19:42)

Que raio de dia este. Tanta coisa de chuva forte, trovoada e granizo e NADA!!! Choveu de manha (8 e pouco) mas depois nada de nada até agora . Pelos vistos amanha ainda pior


----------



## DRC (3 Mai 2012 às 20:08)

Choveu bastante de manhã, de tarde "seca" e agora vão-se sucedendo os aguaceiros, este já é o terceiro.

CHUVA TORRENCIAL, céu muito negro!


----------



## DRC (3 Mai 2012 às 20:17)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro muito forte, muita água na estrada.


----------



## DRC (3 Mai 2012 às 21:04)

Mais outro aguaceiro, moderado/forte.


----------



## fsl (3 Mai 2012 às 22:29)

Mais um aguaceiro com chuva moderada/forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2012 às 22:36)

Passou aqui um aguaceiro que elevou o rain rate a 88,6 mm/hr 

Acumulado do sucedido 6,4 mm até ao momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2012 às 22:36)

Chuva moderada/forte no Sul de Lisboa/Norte de Setúbal (a acontecer ou para breve):





[Edit 22h43] Chegou agora cá, chove forte.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Mai 2012 às 22:40)

Aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## dASk (3 Mai 2012 às 23:35)

finalmente hoje cai forte por aqui também.. tava a ver que passava tudo ao lado!


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2012 às 23:36)

Mas que tédio este tempo!!! horrível ver tudo a passar ao lado a dois dias seguidos!! venha mas é o calor já da semana que vem :P


----------



## dASk (3 Mai 2012 às 23:39)

epa digam-me se eu me estou a equivocar, mas a zona de Sines deve ter uma espécie de íman que atrai este tipo de instabilidade, cai simpre qualquer coisita la em cima..


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Mai 2012 às 23:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Passou aqui um aguaceiro que elevou o rain rate a 88,6 mm/hr
> 
> Acumulado do sucedido 6,4 mm até ao momento.



É incrível...lol...por duas vezes hoje...a primeira entre as 18h e as 19h e a segunda essa que referiste...vi tudo muito escuro a Sudoeste...mas acabou por se desviar tudo aqui de cima e a passar tudo ao lado em direcção a Belas/Queluz/Amadora...e assim sendo...é notável a oposição de acumulações...*2,1 mm*...


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *12,7 ºC* (*-0,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 22h59_
Max: *18,6 ºC* (*-0,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 16h51_

Vento:
Max: *17,6 Km/h*

Precipitação: *2,1 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *11 ºC*
Max: *15 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *68%*
Max: *96%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1010 hPa*
Max: *1012 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *13,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *91%*;
- Pressão: *1011 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2012 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

12,2ºC / 16,6ºC e 6,8 mm


----------



## Profetaa (4 Mai 2012 às 01:40)

Boa noite .

Parece-me que sou um dos priviligiados neste forum, chuva moderada e alguma trovoada pelo que me parece a NO e Oeste de mim, algo afastada e que me parece não chegar a terra, mas cujos relampagos se vem bem e ouvem. Pena que estou com alguns problemas no PC que serve de servidor dos dados da estação e webcam....


----------



## Teles (4 Mai 2012 às 05:36)

Boas por aqui já se avista alguns flashes a oeste.


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2012 às 12:28)

Boas

Mínima de 13,8ºC

Chuva ao inicio da manha que rendeu 1,4mm

Agora estão 18,3ºC, 63%Hr, 1012,2hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (4 Mai 2012 às 13:19)

Boas

Pouco faltava para as 7h da manhã quando caiu um diluvio autêntico, o céu estava assustador, todo laranja devido ao efeito do sol que estaria a nascer.

Em 4 ou 5 minutos o acumulado foi de *8mm*!!

E ficou por aí a precipitação, 18.0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Lousano (4 Mai 2012 às 16:04)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Tmax: 19,1ºC

Tmin: 12,8ºC

Tactual: 17,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (4 Mai 2012 às 19:33)

Temperatura máxima de hoje: *18.4ºC*
Precipitação de hoje: *9.7mm*
Rajada máxima: *32km/h*


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2012 às 23:05)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*13,8ºC*
Máxima:*18,6ºC*

Rajada máxima:*40km/h*

Precipitação total:*3,8mm*
Rain rate máximo:*15,2mm/h* (17:45)


----------



## Mix (4 Mai 2012 às 23:26)

Vendaval arrasta telhados e desaloja idosos em Santarém

O vento forte que se fez sentir na madrugada de ontem destelhou três casas, um barracão e o anexo de uma habitação no distrito de Santarém. Três idosos tiveram que ser realojados em casa de familiares. 

Segundo informações do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém, os casos mais graves registaram-se em Casais da Josefa, na freguesia de Alcanede. Três habitações ficaram sem telhado e os moradores foram obrigados a procurar abrigo em casa de familiares.

Na mesma localidade, o vento provocou danos também no telhado de um barracão, ao arrancar várias chapas de zinco. No concelho de Abrantes, a ventania levantou as telhas do anexo de uma habitação.

Link: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/noticia.a...ontentid=E75FE127-CE8E-4B22-B31E-352127CC6D9F


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Mai 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *12,7 ºC* (*igual* à de ontem), registada _às 06h50_
Max: *18,4 ºC* (*-0,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h20_

Vento:
Max: *16,9 Km/h*

Precipitação: *1,1 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *10 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *61%*
Max: *95%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1009 hPa*
Max: *1012 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *13,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *90%*;
- Pressão: *1012 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2012 às 00:35)

Extremos de ontem:

12,8ºC / 16,7ºC e 0,6 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2012 às 01:08)

Precipitações dos dias:


3: 10,4 mm
4: 4,8 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2012 às 01:10)

Temperatura nos 15,0 ºC e 84 % de humidade.

Vento fraco de SO, que denuncia a continuação do tempo chuvoso, com as típicas massas de ar húmidas desse quadrante.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mai 2012 às 10:28)

2.5mm acumulados durante a madrugada.

Neste momento 17.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2012 às 12:12)

Boas

Mínima de 13,4ºC

De madrugada choveu apenas 0,4mm

Durante a manha já fez 19,5ºc agora estão 17,7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mai 2012 às 13:31)

Boas. A chuva forte passou por aqui mais uma vez esta madrugada com 3,0mm acumulados.

113,3mm anuais.


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2012 às 18:19)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*13,4ºC*
Máxima:*20,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*35km/h*

Precipitação:*0,4mm*

Agora estão 18,3ºC, 63%Hr, 1012,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2012 às 19:00)

Hoje já se chegou aos 17,6ºC, o verão aqui pela zona está quase a começar, embora pessoalmente já tenha começado 

De momento 14,9ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2012 às 20:24)

Depois de uma máxima de 20,7 ºC, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de Oeste.

Hoje, sem precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

11,7ºC / 17,8ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Mai 2012 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *11,4 ºC* (*-1,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 05h32_
Max: *18,6 ºC* (*+0,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 13h48_

Vento:
Max: *20,2 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *8 ºC*
Max: *14 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *54%*
Max: *96%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1011 hPa*
Max: *1016 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado

- Temperatura: *12,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *90%*;
- Pressão: *1016 hPa*;
- Vento: *3,6 km/h* de NW


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2012 às 12:22)

Boas

Mínima de 11,2ºC

Agora algumas nuvens e 18,2ºC, 66%Hr, 1019,5hPa e vento fraco


----------



## João Esteves (6 Mai 2012 às 17:45)

Um Domingo bastante agradável, com a temperatura a chegar praticamente aos 19ºC mas sempre com algum vento.

min: 11.9 ºC
máx: 18.7 ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mai 2012 às 18:37)

Precipitação que os modelos prevêem que chegue na madrugada de segunda-feira "já é visível" no radar:


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2012 às 20:33)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*11,2ºC*
Máxima:*19,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*39km/h*

Agora:
15,7ºC
75%hR
1019,0hPa
vento fraco


----------



## supercell (6 Mai 2012 às 21:39)

Boa noite, aí em Lisboa já deve chover certo?


----------



## Lousano (6 Mai 2012 às 21:47)

Boa noite.

Segue uma noite agradável, com a temperatura a aumentar ligeiramente nas últimas 2 horas.

Tactual: 17,1ºC


----------



## DRC (6 Mai 2012 às 21:56)

supercell disse:


> Boa noite, aí em Lisboa já deve chover certo?



Nada de chuva por aqui, no entanto começa a surgir alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Lousano (6 Mai 2012 às 22:12)

Lousano disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Segue uma noite agradável, com a temperatura a aumentar ligeiramente nas últimas 2 horas.
> 
> Tactual: 17,1ºC



O vento rodou para SE e está a refrescar bem.

Tactual: 14,5ºC


----------



## DRC (6 Mai 2012 às 22:46)

Estão a cair umas pingas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mai 2012 às 22:53)

DRC disse:


> Estão a cair umas pingas.



Aqui já caíram. O "bom bom" está na zona de Peniche.


----------



## Estação SP (6 Mai 2012 às 23:38)

Boa noite pessoal.

Está a formar-se uma grande célula na zona de Leiria. Querem ver que é mais um tornado? 

A célula parece a ser bem ativa e bem constituida, vamos a ver.


----------



## David sf (6 Mai 2012 às 23:42)

Estação SP disse:


> Está a formar-se uma grande célula na zona de Leiria. Querem ver que é mais um tornado?]



Não me parece nada que seja um tornado, a mim parece-me uma linha de instabilidade, com chuva um pouco mais forte, mas nada na animação de radar indicia que seja um tornado.


----------



## Estação SP (6 Mai 2012 às 23:58)

David sf disse:


> Não me parece nada que seja um tornado, a mim parece-me uma linha de instabilidade, com chuva um pouco mais forte, mas nada na animação de radar indicia que seja um tornado.



Mas no radar quando indica esse tom meio cor de laranja, quer dizer que é uma super célula, certo? Logo pode ser um tornado...

Pode é nao haver condiçoes favoráveis a formaçao do tornado, penso eu.


----------



## Du_Ga (7 Mai 2012 às 00:01)

O dia de ontem foi um dia de *céu pouco nublado*, com um *aumento de nebulosidade* a partir das 20h30, onde por volta das 22h00 caíram umas *pingas fracas*, durante cerca de 10 minutos. A partir das 23h30 começou a *chover de forma fraca*, durante cerca de 20 minutos.

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,7 ºC* (*-0,7 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 05h46_
Max: *19,9 ºC* (*+1,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h59_

Vento:
Max: *16,9 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *9 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *54%*
Max: *95%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1016 hPa*
Max: *1019 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado

- Temperatura: *14,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *84%*;
- Pressão: *1019 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,0 km/h* de S


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2012 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

11,1ºC / 17,2ºC e 0,2 mm


----------



## CptRena (7 Mai 2012 às 00:06)

Estação SP disse:


> Mas no radar quando indica esse tom meio cor de laranja, quer dizer que é uma super célula, certo? Logo pode ser um tornado...
> 
> Pode é nao haver condiçoes favoráveis a formaçao do tornado, penso eu.



Poderia ser se estivesses a ver o radar de reflectividade. Sendo o radar de taxa de precipitação, o fenómeno associado é o que o David sf referiu. Além disso estás a ver uma compilação dos dois radares que não dá tanto pormenor nem dá para ver reflectividade.


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2012 às 00:06)

Estação SP disse:


> Mas no radar quando indica esse tom meio cor de laranja, quer dizer que é uma super célula, certo? Logo pode ser um tornado...



Não, nada disso. Mostra precipitação apenas. Os tornados não se vêm em radar (só em casos muito extremos é que se pode ver a nuvem de detritos a reflectir). O produto de radar a que temos acesso é apenas da reflectividade, da chuva (ou granizo), é isso que vês na imagem. O IM tem outro output do radar que mostra o vento também (o chamado modo Doppler em que se estima a direcção e intensidade do vento pelo movimento das partículas), e nesse modo por vezes é possível detectar a presença dum mesociclone, mas nunca a dum Tornado, que é uma coisa demasiado pequena para ser detectável/visível em radar. Por vezes há células cuja reflectividade (da chuva/granizo) tem determinada configuração que leva a suspeitar da presença dum mesociclone, mas agora não vale a pena alongar-me sobre isso.


----------



## Estação SP (7 Mai 2012 às 00:12)

Obrigado aos dois pelo esclarecimento

Boa noite.


----------



## CptRena (7 Mai 2012 às 00:20)

Vince disse:


> Não, nada disso. Mostra precipitação apenas. Os tornados não se vêm em radar (só em casos muito extremos é que se pode ver a nuvem de detritos a reflectir). O produto de radar a que temos acesso é apenas da reflectividade, da chuva (ou granizo), é isso que vês na imagem. O IM tem outro output do radar que mostra o vento também (o chamado modo Doppler em que se estima a direcção e intensidade do vento pelo movimento das partículas), e nesse modo por vezes é possível detectar a presença dum mesociclone, mas nunca a dum Tornado, que é uma coisa demasiado pequena para ser detectável/visível em radar. Por vezes há células cuja reflectividade (da chuva/granizo) tem determinada configuração que leva a suspeitar da presença dum mesociclone, mas agora não vale a pena alongar-me sobre isso.



Claramente tenho que ir estudar melhor isto. A sua explicação detalhada põe a um canto o que eu pensava do funcionamento do radar meteorológico. Sempre a aprender neste fórum espectacular. Obrigado


----------



## Estação SP (7 Mai 2012 às 00:35)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativa/observar.o.tempo/radar/index.html

Aqui podes ver um pouco sobre radares


----------



## meteo (7 Mai 2012 às 08:24)

Manhã bem chuvosa por Oeiras,sempre com chuva fraca a moderada! Já acumula 5 mm 

Excelente início de Maio. Com a precipitação de Hoje Oeiras ficará perto dos *40 mm* neste mês,na média aproximadamente.

Dia chuvoso este,sem ser com aguaceiros,mas sim chuva constante.Maravilha


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2012 às 08:29)

Bom dia!

Confesso-me surpreendido pelo valor que actualmente tenho acumulado. Desde cerca das 4h, já caíram *15,2 mm*! 

De momento continua a chover moderadamente, com 15,2ºC e 88% de humidade.

13,0 km/h de SO (225º) e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Teles (7 Mai 2012 às 09:33)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura atual é de 14,6ºC , precipitação até ao momento de 19,0mm


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2012 às 12:11)

24,4 mm até ao momento 

De momento continua a chover entre fraco a moderado.

15,6ºC e vemto moderado de sul.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Mai 2012 às 12:22)

Chove sensivelmente desde as 7h sem interrupções, entre o fraco e moderado, com vento fraco a moderado a acompanhar.

Sigo com 17,3ºC.


----------



## granizus (7 Mai 2012 às 12:22)

Boas,
Em São Domiongos de Rana acumulei esta noite (até às 9h) 19mm 

Estou curioso para ver a acumulação até às 24 de hoje


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2012 às 12:36)

Chove também sem para em Setúbal e o acumulado vai nos 6,6mm


----------



## granizus (7 Mai 2012 às 12:40)

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa (Rua Castilho) chove agora moderadamente e tem caído chuva fraca mas persistente desde as 9:30h


----------



## Microburst (7 Mai 2012 às 12:44)

Continua a chover com intensidade também por Almada, registo a esta altura 18,2mm em Cacilhas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Mai 2012 às 13:16)

Boa tarde,

Está a chover bem aqui em Lisboa (Marquês de Pombal). Não tem parado de cair mas de vez que quando vem cada carga. Todavia, não está frio. 
Está óptimo para almoçar dentro do escritório e poupar dinheirinho para o fim-de-semana de praia que se avizinha


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2012 às 13:29)

29,4 mm, o céu tá roto  

15,7ºC e vento fraco a moderado de sul.


----------



## F_R (7 Mai 2012 às 13:39)

Manhã de chuva

Agora aliviou um pouco, mas já acumulou 11,8mm

14,2ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2012 às 13:52)

Acumulados até agora 7,8mm e cai sempre igual sem parar um segundo!!

Mínima 14,1ºC 

Agora estão 15,6ºC, 98%Hr, 1019,2hPa e vento fraco a rajada máxima foi de 56km/h (11:56)


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2012 às 14:05)

Não vejo os próprios pés 





29,8 mm e 15,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2012 às 15:04)

Por Mira-Sintra, nevoeiro cerradíssimo (visibilidade inferior a 50m) e 16,4ºC.

34,6 km/h de SO (225º), com rajadas a aproximarem-se dos 60 km/h.

*42,8 mm* acumulados esta manhã/início de tarde.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Mai 2012 às 15:55)

Quando os modelos não davam mais que 5/10 mm para a zona da grande Lisboa, eis que temos acumulados entre 30 a 50 mm! Surpreendente!





Na Amadora, a olho parece-me que passou mesmo os 50 mm durante a madrugada/manhã!


----------



## Lousano (7 Mai 2012 às 16:02)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu encoberto e vento forte.

Chuvisco disperso, sem acumulação de precipitação.

Tactual: 19,0ºC


----------



## stormy (7 Mai 2012 às 16:09)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Quando os modelos não davam mais que 5/10 mm para a zona da grande Lisboa, eis que temos acumulados entre 30 a 50 mm! Surpreendente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O GFS, e mesmo o ECMWF costumam substimar muito a intensidade destas plumas dear tropical...geralmente colocam pontos de orvalho e temperaturas á superficie inferiores ás reais, pelo que normalmente reduzem a instabilidade e a quantidade de agua precipitavel.
É um valor muito importante, 30 a 50mm, mas os modelos podiam ter acertado melhor nos totais...20-25mm pareciam-me razoavies

O que se passa é que massas de ar assim tão ricas em agua, teem niveis de condensação baixos e rapidamente precipitam bastando para isso pequenas elevações ou pequenos movimentos turbulentos verticais


----------



## Dead Cowboy (7 Mai 2012 às 16:30)

Dia bastante chuvoso em ambas as margens do Tejo, com inerentes problemas no trânsito (passar a ponte 25 de Abril no sentido Norte Sul hoje de manhã demorou quase uma hora...). Choveu quase sem parar até perto das 14:00.
Agora pelo Monte de Caparica abate-se nevoeiro densissimo. Mal consigo ver um poste de iluminação a 25 metros da minha janela.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2012 às 16:36)

stormy disse:


> É um valor muito importante, 30 a 50mm, mas os modelos podiam ter acertado melhor nos totais...20-25mm pareciam-me razoavies



Valores que só foram atingidos nessas quantias na região de Lisboa/litoral centro. No resto do país pouco tem estado a chover, e já não deverá chover muito mais. A imagem de radar o confirma.

Por aqui fiquei-me pelos 29,8 mm.

De momento 16,2ºC, 99% de humidade e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2012 às 16:38)

Caneças acumulou 36mm. E vai já este mês com 61,2mm.

Acho que ninguém estava à espera de tamanho acumulado.
De qualquer forma tudo se resumiu à "grande Lisboa". Mas nem toda. Cais Sodré acumulou apenas 7mm.

Panorama das estações amadoras:







Assim por alto, a EMA da G.Coutinho e o Geofísico vão respectivamente com 30 e 27mm.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2012 às 17:43)

Aqui chove sem parar vai para 13horas!!

Total acumulado até agora 11,2mm 

16,2ºC e 99%Hr


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2012 às 17:44)

Por aqui também chove sem parar desde a madrugada..12,6mm.


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2012 às 17:46)

AnDré disse:


> Caneças acumulou 36mm. E vai já este mês com 61,2mm.
> 
> Acho que ninguém estava à espera de tamanho acumulado.
> De qualquer forma tudo se resumiu à "grande Lisboa". Mas nem toda. Cais Sodré acumulou apenas 7mm.
> ...




Lisboa ou algumas zonas da mesma nos últimos anos parece um íman para a chuva.


----------



## stormy (7 Mai 2012 às 17:52)

Vince disse:


> Lisboa ou algumas zonas da mesma nos últimos anos parece um íman para a chuva.



Mas ainda vai chover mais nas proximas horas, em todo o norte e centro..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2012 às 17:57)

Boas

Dia chuvoso, pausas raras. Surpreende-me os altos valores de precipitação, na EM mais próxima, Caneças, já se acumularam 36.8mm, muito para além daquilo que imaginava para o dia de hoje (com base no GFS, [não consultei o ECMWF]).


----------



## Lousano (7 Mai 2012 às 18:15)

O vento praticamente desapareceu, tendo a rajada máxima sido de 69,5km/h.

Segue muito abafado (tactual 19,8ºC) prometendo chuva.


----------



## Microburst (7 Mai 2012 às 18:17)

Continua a chuva, desta vez fraca e acompanhada de um denso nevoeiro. Embora o Cais do Sodré do outro lado do Tejo registe bastante menos, por Cacilhas sigo com 21,4mm.


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Mai 2012 às 18:52)

Se caneças acumula imenso aqui (a muito poucos km ) acumulei 24.4 até esta hora.

A orografia faz destas coisas.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2012 às 18:55)

Apesar de as condições visuais em nada terem mudado desde o meu último post, chove agora com alguma intensidade!

Sigo com *46,8 mm* acumulados, e em subida.


----------



## DRC (7 Mai 2012 às 19:15)

Chove com muita intensidade!


----------



## Du_Ga (7 Mai 2012 às 19:21)

Boas,

Por aqui foi uma *madrugada e manhã muito chuvosas*...de tarde também já choveu bastante tendo já acumulando uns surpreendentes *40,0 mm*. Nada à espera... Além desta precipitação tem estado sempre um nevoeiro cerrado por aqui.

Dados actuais:

*Chuva Fraca*

- Temperatura: *16,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *98%*;
- Pressão: *1018 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,4 km/h* de S


----------



## Geiras (7 Mai 2012 às 20:03)

13.2mm acumulados por aqui.


----------



## ct5iul (7 Mai 2012 às 20:12)

Boa Noite 

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 42.6 km/h 

Temp actual 16.1ºC 20:10
Pressão: 1018.7Hpa 20:10
Intensidade do Vento: 12.1 km/h 20:10
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:S
Temperatura do vento: 15.8ºC 20:10
Humidade Relativa:94% 20:10
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 26.92mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:10
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2012 às 20:15)

Ainda chove aqui vou com 12,2mm

16,1ºC, 99%Hr


----------



## meteo (7 Mai 2012 às 20:31)

Gilmet disse:


> Apesar de as condições visuais em nada terem mudado desde o meu último post, chove agora com alguma intensidade! Sigo com *46,8 mm* acumulados, e em subida.


 Não chegou a este valor impressionante,mas um dia magnifico de chuva em Oeiras também. Cairam *20,4 mm*...Bem bom para um dia de Maio. E já está a precipitação em Oeiras acima da média(De lisboa...) para Maio. Então em Queluz hoje choveu o equivalente à média do mês  Pena não ter chovido assim no interior também!


----------



## Lousano (7 Mai 2012 às 20:56)

Por aqui já chove fraco/moderado, com 1,8mm acumulados.

Continua abafado, com 17,6ºC.


----------



## squidward (7 Mai 2012 às 21:04)

Dia 100% chuvoso de manhã até agora, fazer lembrar os Invernos rigorosos


----------



## ALV72 (7 Mai 2012 às 21:17)

Aqui por Vila Nova de Poiares chove moderado e está abafado.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2012 às 21:22)

Vai daqui a pouco fazer 24 horas que esta zona está debaixo de água ! 

15,2mm e continua a chover. Está algum vento também e muita humidade.


----------



## Lousano (7 Mai 2012 às 21:26)

ALV72 disse:


> Aqui por Vila Nova de Poiares chove moderado e está abafado.



Quase tropical 

A precipitação tem sido agora com mais intensidade, com um acumulado até ao momento de 6,9mm.

Tactual: 18,4ºC


----------



## Teles (7 Mai 2012 às 21:28)

AndréFrade disse:


> Vai daqui a pouco fazer 24 horas que esta zona está debaixo de água !
> 
> 15,2mm e continua a chover. Está algum vento também e muita humidade.



Então aconselho vivamente a arranjares um bote e uma boia


----------



## N_Fig (7 Mai 2012 às 21:43)

Boas,
Chuva moderada por aqui, tem vindo a chover bem na última hora, hora e meia, já ouvi uns trovões mas não vi nada.


----------



## supercell (7 Mai 2012 às 22:00)

Por aqui chove moderadamente


----------



## Microburst (7 Mai 2012 às 22:41)

Voltou a chover com intensidade em Almada de há uma hora para cá, 24,8mm até esta altura. A noite está bastante abafada apesar do termómetro assinalar somente 16.4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mai 2012 às 22:42)

A temperatura está bastante constante desde as 16h, com 17.4ºC.


----------



## fhff (7 Mai 2012 às 22:54)

Boa noite,

Hoje, por Colares, a precipitação até às 13:00 era de 24 mm. Chuva forte de madrugada e manhã. Tarde muito menos chuvosa.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Mai 2012 às 23:29)

Sigo com 17,1ºC, apenas -1,1ºC de diferença para a máxima, e a chuva continua, com uma interrupção por volta das 15h, mas por pouco tempo.

O vento foi o único a parar completamente por agora.

*N_Fig*, houve alguma actividade eléctrica por volta das 18h, embora o registado seja no mar.





Copyright @ AEMET





Copyright @ IM


----------



## Du_Ga (8 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *13,9 ºC* (*+3,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 05h39_
Max: *16,6 ºC* (*-3,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h31_

Vento:
Max: *27,7 Km/h*

Precipitação: *42,2 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *12 ºC*
Max: *17 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *84%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1017 hPa*
Max: *1020 hPa*



Dados actuais:

*Chuva Fraca e Nevoeiro*

- Temperatura: *16,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *98%*;
- Pressão: *1020 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,4 km/h* de S


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2012 às 00:05)

53,8 mm em Moscavide foi o acumulado de ontem, segundo o Daniel Vilão. 

----

Extremos de ontem por aqui:

13,3ºC / 16,1ºC e 33,6 mm


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2012 às 01:26)

Terminei o dia 7 de Maio com *50,2 mm* acumulados.

De momento, 16,0ºC, com o nevoeiro cerrado a manter-se.

13,3 km/h de OSO (248º), e 1019 hPa.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Mai 2012 às 01:54)

Gilmet disse:


> Terminei o dia 7 de Maio com *50,2 mm* acumulados.
> 
> De momento, 16,0ºC, com o nevoeiro cerrado a manter-se.
> 
> 13,3 km/h de OSO (248º), e 1019 hPa.



Boa noite Caro Gilmet,

A frente desta 2ªFeira rendeu muito mais na zona de Grande Lisboa. 

No Baixo Minho nem metade fizemos mas também tivemos acumulados muito jeitosos na semana pessada e não se pode ter sempre tudo. Que venha ela e de forma democrática.... 

Continuação de boa noite por essas bandas.....


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Mai 2012 às 11:01)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui pelo centro da capital (Marquês de Pombal) não chove mas o céu está encoberto e há um ventinho sempre a soprar. Não está frio. Parece Outubro já bem entrado. Não gosto


----------



## F_R (8 Mai 2012 às 16:35)

Depois da chuvada de ontem o calor

Neste momento em Abrantes 23,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2012 às 17:26)

Tá um tempinho de estufa, onde são criados os produtos hortícolas 

17,8ºC e 90%.

Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2012 às 17:32)

Em Setúbal depois do chuvisco e nevoeiro da manha a tarde foi melhorando aos poucos e a temperatura lá foi subindo mas ficou abaixo do previsto!

Mínima:15,8ºC
Máxima:19,6ºC

Rajada máxima:26km/h

Agora céu a ficar limpo 19,0ºC, 84%Hr, 1018,6hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Mai 2012 às 17:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tá um tempinho de estufa...



Sim é verdade. Dei um saltinho à lavandaria para ir buscar um blazer azul de Primavera que, suspeito, me fará falta já amanhã  e coloquei pelas costas o unico "casibeque" que hoje trouxe: uma gabardine. Não fora o tempo agreste de ontem e de hoje às 7h e sentir-me-ia totalmente fora. No Marquês de Pombal está um sol tímido que espreita por entre as nuvens mas que já deixa adivinhar a presença da mais bela (fixe ) estação do ano


----------



## Lousano (8 Mai 2012 às 18:45)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado, por vezes forte.

Tmax: 25,1ºC

Tmin: 16,9ºC

Tactual: 20,6ºC

Durante a madrugada ainda acumulou 1mm de precipitação, a juntar aos 12,4mm da noite de ontem.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

15,0ºC / 17,8ºC e 0,4 mm


----------



## Du_Ga (9 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

O dia de ontem começou com um *nevoeiro cerrado* que se manteve durante a madrugada e parte da manhã, onde a partir do meio da manhã se começou a dissipar. Foi ainda durante este período de nevoeiro que se acumulou a *escassa precipitação* de hoje. Durante o resto do dia o *céu* manteve-se *parcialmente nublado* sem qualquer registo de qualquer "pinga".

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *15,6 ºC* (*+1,7 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 05h53_
Max: *21,1 ºC* (*+4,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 17h57_

Vento:
Max: *16,9 Km/h*

Precipitação: *1,0 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *15 ºC*
Max: *19 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *84%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1018 hPa*
Max: *1020 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *15,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *97%*;
- Pressão: *1019 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco* de O


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2012 às 06:57)

Ainda sobre a precipitação da passada segunda-feira, ficam os valores acumulados pelas EMAs e RUEMAs do IM.
Destaque para os *59,8mm* da Amadora!
(E para os pelo menos 3 pluviometros entupidos...)


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2012 às 10:05)

Bom dia.

Ontem, tarde algo sofrível, com máxima de *20,6ºC*, conjugada com 80% de humidade, por essa hora.

De momento, o nevoeiro vai-se dissipando, e sigo já com 17,3ºC e 89%.

1018 hPa de pressão, e vento fraco a moderado, predominante do quadrante leste.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2012 às 13:14)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal estão já uns quentes 27,1ºC com 50%Hr e vento quase nulo

A mínima foi de 14,2ºC


----------



## Lousano (9 Mai 2012 às 13:29)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu limpo, vento moderado de SE e 28,1ºC.


----------



## stormy (9 Mai 2012 às 15:08)

Tempo quente e humido na zona oriental de Lisboa, mais concretamente na Encarnação


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2012 às 15:30)

Creio que já se pode denominar esta tarde, como de calor, por aqui! 

*26,8ºC* neste momento, com 42% de humidade, e vento fraco/nulo.

1017 hPa, e céu muito nublado por um mix de Cirrus e Cirrostratus.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2012 às 17:33)

Por aqui e arredor as temperaturas estão bastante quentes.

Afonsoeiro: 29,1ºC
Setúbal: 28,7ºC
Pegões(IM): 29,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2012 às 17:34)

25,7ºC, está mais calor hoje que em alguns dias de Julho 

Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Lousano (9 Mai 2012 às 18:20)

Primeiro dia do ano a ultrapassar os 30ºC, mais concretamente 30,1ºC de tmax.

Neste momento 28,6ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2012 às 18:29)

Por aqui nova máxima do ano com *29,8ºC*

Agora estão 28,3ºC e 46%Hr com vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mai 2012 às 18:41)

Há instantes:


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2012 às 19:03)

Nova máxima do ano, *30.3ºC*.

Neste momento 24.6ºC.


----------



## supercell (9 Mai 2012 às 19:26)

> Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2012
> Há instantes:



Boa foto, isso é um indício que há humidade na atmosfera não é?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mai 2012 às 19:35)

supercell disse:


> Boa foto, isso é um indício que há humidade na atmosfera não é?



Sinceramente penso que não. O sun-dog acontece quando os raios solares atravessam os cristais de gelo (constituintes das nuvens cirrus) com um ângulo de 22º. Não sei se estou certo ou não, pedia confirmação/correcção de alguém mais entendido no assunto


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mai 2012 às 19:40)

Boa tarde!

Máxima de 27.4ºC, no primeiro dia de calor do ano... amanhã há mais...

De momento, sigo com 23.3ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mai 2012 às 19:55)

Mais um há poucos minutos:


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2012 às 21:46)

Bem apanhado Duarte 

Hoje ao sair de casa até os olhos me custavam a abrir com tanto sol 

21,8ºC de momento, máxima de 26,5ºC.

A ausência de vento não permite a descida da temperatura de momento.


----------



## stormy (9 Mai 2012 às 22:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sinceramente penso que não. O sun-dog acontece quando os raios solares atravessam os cristais de gelo (constituintes das nuvens cirrus) com um ângulo de 22º. Não sei se estou certo ou não, pedia confirmação/correcção de alguém mais entendido no assunto



Então os cristais de gelo são feitos de quê?

Claro que é um sinal de humidade, neste caso na alta atmosfera, tal como todos os fenómenos de halos solares/lunares, nuvens altas e os "traços" dos aviões ( contrail´s).

Todos estes fenómenos são ocorrem com presença de humidade na atmosfera, no caso dos contrail´s é a humidade na atmosfera que impede que os traços desapareçam, porque estes são feitos de vapor de agua, e uma atmosfera já de si humida tem dificuldade em absorver a agua extra que lá é deixada

Ao longo dos proximos dias teremos a continuação de tempo com algumas nuvens altas devido á humidade tropical transportada em altitude, serão nuvens em geral translucidas, e não se esperam nuvens medias ou baixas pelo que vai continuar o sol forte durante o dia, e então ao anoitecer ou anoitecer poderão ocorrer fenomenos opticos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mai 2012 às 22:25)

stormy disse:


> Então os cristais de gelo são feitos de quê?
> 
> Claro que é um sinal de humidade, neste caso na alta atmosfera, tal como todos os fenómenos de halos solares/lunares, nuvens altas e os "traços" dos aviões ( contrail´s).
> 
> ...



Ainda pensei que sim, que fosse um sinal de humidade, pela primeira razão que enunciaste, mas depois fiz uma rápida pesquisa e li que se formavam quando a temperatura e humidade eram relativamente baixas... Mas eu que sou bastante interessado pela aviação, esqueci-me desse facto dos rastos de condensação dos aviões, desta vez não tenho desculpa Obrigado pela explicação stormy
_______
Por aqui céu limpo e noite "quente", (~)20.0ºC.


----------



## stormy (9 Mai 2012 às 23:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ainda pensei que sim, que fosse um sinal de humidade, pela primeira razão que enunciaste, mas depois fiz uma rápida pesquisa e li que se formavam quando a temperatura e humidade eram relativamente baixas...
> _______
> Por aqui céu limpo e noite "quente", (~)20.0ºC.



Curioso...onde fizeste a pesquisa?
Agora tambem estou em duvida...parece contraditório...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mai 2012 às 23:31)

stormy disse:


> Curioso...onde fizeste a pesquisa?
> Agora tambem estou em duvida...parece contraditório...



Primeiro pesquisei por sundog, mas o artigo da wikipédia (só) está em inglês, e como não sou grande coisa nessa área e o google tradutor por vezes "engana-se", pesquisei por cirrus e li este artigo: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cirrus em que 





> Os cirrus estão associadas a tempo agradável e a sua direcção indica a direcção do movimento do ar a grande altitude. *Formam-se em massas de ar estável, quando a humidade e a temperatura são relativamente baixas.* Podem estar associados à presença de chuviscos.


 Talvez esteja errado, visto que na _Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre_ qualquer um de nós pode editar o artigo...


----------



## stormy (9 Mai 2012 às 23:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Primeiro pesquisei por sundog, mas o artigo da wikipédia (só) está em inglês, e como não sou grande coisa nessa área e o google tradutor por vezes "engana-se", pesquisei por cirrus e li este artigo: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cirrus em que  Talvez esteja errado, visto que na _Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre_ qualquer um de nós pode editar o artigo...



Está é uma grande confusão entre condições á superficie e em altitude.

Os cirroestratus podem por vezes estar associados a situações anticiclonicas, aparecendo no fluxo de SW ( no HN) do bordo oeste das altas pressões subtropicais, onde ar tropical é transportado em grandes  altitudes e depois forçado a descer.
Nessas condições há geralmente bom tempo e por vezes entrada de ar seco e quente nos niveis baixos e médios.

Em altura, por outro lado, o ar é humido, proporcionando todos os fenómenos opticos que referiste


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Mai 2012 às 23:52)

Normalmente os Cirrus estão associados a zonas com baixa humidade na alta troposfera, e o efeito verificado, neste caso um halo, em nada nos diz que existe muita ou pouca humidade nesses niveis da atmosfera, mas sim que a luz está a ser refractada pelos cristais de gelo que compõem os Cirrus, apresentando o espectro da luz (arco-íris).

Terminando o Off-Topic, sigo com 20ºC, após uma máxima a rondar os 30ºC, dia já bastante quente, mas não com tanto sofrimento, pois havia menos humidade.


----------



## stormy (9 Mai 2012 às 23:58)

JoãoPT disse:


> Normalmente os Cirrus estão associados a zonas com baixa humidade na alta troposfera, e o efeito verificado, neste caso um halo, em nada nos diz que existe muita ou pouca humidade nesses niveis da atmosfera, mas sim que a luz está a ser refractada pelos cristais de gelo que compõem os Cirrus, apresentando o espectro da luz (arco-íris).
> 
> Terminando o Off-Topic, sigo com 20ºC, após uma máxima a rondar os 30ºC, dia já bastante quente, mas não com tanto sofrimento, pois havia menos humidade.



Ok, penso que precebo o que dizes.
O ar pelo meio dos cristais de gelo é seco, e a existencia de gelo não diz nada sobre a humidade do ar contido nesses espaços.

Eu refiro-me á todalidade da camada onde tens os cirroestratus, ou seja, o ar inter-cristais e os cristais em si...imagina liquefazer os cristais e evapora-los para o ar que os rodeia..

Se seguires o raciocinio, podes afirmar que a camada de ar é em geral humida...repara aqui na imagem de vapor de agua aos 600hpa:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html

O satélite não distinge os cristais do ar envolvente pois a analise espectral apenas identifica a água, ou seja, para ele tens uma massa de ar com bastante conteudo em água que está neste momento a afectar Pt continental e a Madeira nos niveis altos


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Mai 2012 às 00:02)

O dia de ontem foi um dia de *céu pouco nublado/céu limpo*, com bastante *calor* durante a tarde, onde a *temperatura máxima* de terça-feira (Dia 07/05) para o dia de ontem *subiu cera de 5 ºC*.

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *14,6 ºC* (*-1,0 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h10_
Max: *26,4 ºC* (*+5,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 17h53_

Vento:
Max: *15,8 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *11 ºC*
Max: *18 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *47%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1016 hPa*
Max: *1019 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *20,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *55%*;
- Pressão: *1016 hPa*;
- Vento: *10,1 km/h* de NNO


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Mai 2012 às 00:10)

stormy disse:


> Ok, penso que precebo o que dizes.
> O ar pelo meio dos cristais de gelo é seco, e a existencia de gelo não diz nada sobre a humidade do ar contido nesses espaços.
> 
> Eu refiro-me á todalidade da camada onde tens os cirroestratus, ou seja, o ar inter-cristais e os cristais em si...imagina liquefazer os cristais e evapora-los para o ar que os rodeia..
> ...



Mesmo para terminar, tens toda a razão, mas para esclarecer melhor o *supercell*, aquele efeito óptico nada nos diz sobre a quantidade de humidade na atmosfera, mas sim que a luz é refractada, como expliquei no meu post anterior, pelos cristais de gelo.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2012 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem:

13,9ºC / 26,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2012 às 00:37)

Depois de uma máxima de *27,3ºC*, sigo com uma madrugada relativamente quente.

18,4ºC actuais, com 69% de humidade, e vento fraco a moderado de N (360º).

1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2012 às 08:45)

Bom dia!

Noite agradável, com a temp. mín. a rondar os 17/17,5ºC.
Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens altas e (~)22.0ºC. Espera-se um dia quentinho.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2012 às 08:50)

Bom dia! 

Temperatura mínima de *15,7ºC*, e actuais 20,3ºC, em rápida subida com vento nulo!

Humidade nos 58% e pressão nos 1018 hPa. Alguns Cirrus e Cirrocumulus.


----------



## Lousano (10 Mai 2012 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco e 21,3ºC

Tmin: 13,9ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2012 às 12:32)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 16,6ºC

Agora estão já 29,6ºC, 36%Hr, 1016,6hPa e vento fraco


----------



## lsalvador (10 Mai 2012 às 12:54)

Por Tomar neste momento, conto com : 30.7º


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2012 às 12:55)

Passei a barreira dos 30ºC, estão neste momento 30,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2012 às 13:03)

27,9ºC, não esperava tanto calor por estes dias 

Vento nulo a fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mai 2012 às 14:18)

Boas!

Por aqui estamos muito perto dos 30ºC, seguindo com 29.1ºC e em subida...
Se a nortada não aparecer (e não deve aparecer), passam-se os 30ºC, com toda a certeza...


----------



## Lousano (10 Mai 2012 às 14:30)

Neste momento 33,8ºC e ainda deverá aumentar mais um pouco.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mai 2012 às 14:49)

Num sensor á sombra estão *31,5ºC*. Está mesmo muito quente !

De acordo com o IM ás 12h:

Setúbal: 29,1ºC
Pegões: 30,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2012 às 15:43)

Por aqui, um calorão sensacional, com 29,6ºC neste momento, tendo já atingido os *29,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 29% e vento fraco/nulo.

1019 hPa de pressão, e alguns Cirrus no céu.


EDIT (15:48): *30,4ºC*!


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mai 2012 às 15:58)

Por aqui 32,0ºC, muito quente !

Setúbal vai já nos 34ºC !


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2012 às 16:02)

29,2ºC neste momento, um dia que mete inveja a muitos de verão.


----------



## Geiras (10 Mai 2012 às 17:30)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *32.2ºC* Nova máxima do ano.
Mínima: *13.6ºC*
Rajada máxima: *21km/h*


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2012 às 17:34)

Dia tórrido por Setúbal!!

Máxima de *34,7ºC* junto ao solo um pouco menos 33,6ºC

Agora estão 31,9ºC e 33%Hr o vento é por vezes nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2012 às 17:40)

Aqui após ter há momentos chegado aos 30,0ºC, eis que o vento rodou pra oeste e começou a cair, 28,9ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Mai 2012 às 18:39)

Estes dois últimos dias tem tido uma sensação de calor incrível: ontem a temperatura até subiu relativamente pouco, mas com humidades acima dos 90% até os 20/21/22ºC que se atingiram eram insuportáveis; hoje a humidade desceu bastante, mas por compensação a temperatura deu um pulito.


----------



## F_R (10 Mai 2012 às 19:04)

Máxima 33.0ºC

Agora 31,6ºC


----------



## camrov8 (10 Mai 2012 às 19:10)

será que as nuvens trazem alguma coisa para a noite?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2012 às 19:12)

camrov8 disse:


> será que as nuvens trazem alguma coisa para a noite?



Que nuvens? As que estão a passar a NW da P.I.? Penso que não.


----------



## supercell (10 Mai 2012 às 19:37)

Dia marcado por muito calor e humidade, o vento só apareceu a partir da tarde


----------



## Lousano (10 Mai 2012 às 19:39)

Lousano disse:


> Neste momento 33,8ºC e ainda deverá aumentar mais um pouco.



E a tmax acabou por ficar mesmo pelos 33,8ºC. Nesse momento o vento rodou para Oeste e uma brisa mais fresca.

Neste momento 25,8ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Geiras (10 Mai 2012 às 20:27)

camrov8 disse:


> será que as nuvens trazem alguma coisa para a noite?



São apenas nuvens altas


----------



## Pecten (10 Mai 2012 às 20:42)

Aqui em Miratejo, continua 26,5ºC, ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.  Sem vento e com 32% de HR.
A maxima por aqui foi de 31,3ºC! =)


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mai 2012 às 20:42)

Bolas, afinal isto não foi aos 30ºC, tendo a máxima ficado em 29.7ºC...

De momento, 25.6ºC e 27%HR, em perspectiva a possibilidade de uma primeira noite tropical.

Extremos do dia:
16.8ºC
29.7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mai 2012 às 20:46)

São 21h e estão *27,2ºC* ! Ontem por esta hora estavam 22,4ºC. Uma grande diferença.


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2012 às 21:16)

Estão 25,5ºc aqui agora


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Mai 2012 às 21:20)

Boa noite,

Hoje, cerca das 14h30, entre o Marquês de Pombal e Av.de Roma estavam 29º. Acho que ninguém estava preparado para este calor súbito. Eu, apesar de já saber aqui pelo fórum, tive momentos em que detestei estar a estrear as _lindas sandálias_  que comprei em Março. Era suposto ser "fixe". Que excesso, apesar do ar condicionado no carro...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2012 às 21:35)

Eis, oficialmente, a primeira _noite de ananases_ deste 2012. 

*21,8ºC* neste momento, com 49% de humidade, e vento nulo.

A máxima atingiu os *31,7ºC*!


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mai 2012 às 21:36)

Caminhamos para as 22h e estão 26,6ºC !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2012 às 22:05)

Avizinha-se uma noite quente, tropical talvez, (~)23.0ºC neste momento.


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Mai 2012 às 22:28)

Em zona rural de loures, a temperatura está nos 19ºC... bem mais fresco.
a máxima foi de 30.3ºC com HR de 30% ou pouco mais.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

17,2ºC / 30,0ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (11 Mai 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *16,4 ºC* (*+1,8 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h09_
Max: *29,0 ºC* (*+2,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 17h10_

Vento:
Max: *16,4 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *8 ºC*
Max: *16 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *39%*
Max: *66%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1016 hPa*
Max: *1018 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado

- Temperatura: *20,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *57%*;
- Pressão: *1018 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco* de OSO


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2012 às 01:37)

Máximas dos dias:


9: 29,4 ºC
10: 33,8 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2012 às 01:38)

Dia muito quente em Moscavide, com céu limpo e vento fraco.

---

Extremos do dia 10:

16,6 ºC / 33,8 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mai 2012 às 07:14)

Bom dia!

Madrugada amena, com vento fraco/nulo, e mínima de *18,8ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 20,9ºC, 55% de humidade, e céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Altostratus e Altocumulus Castellanus.

1019 hPa de pressão, e 0,0 km/h.


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2012 às 08:20)

Boas

Mínima em Setúbal de 18,6ºC

Agora estão 19,8ºC e vento nulo

Vai ser mais um dia com quase 35º aqui se o vento permitir


----------



## Lousano (11 Mai 2012 às 10:14)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Tmin: 15,9ºC

Tactual: 21,4ºC


----------



## F_R (11 Mai 2012 às 10:29)

Bom dia

Quase noite tropical em Abrantes

Mínima 19.9ºC

Agora 23.2ºC e céu nublado

Tempo abafado e desagradável


----------



## camrov8 (11 Mai 2012 às 12:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que nuvens? As que estão a passar a NW da P.I.? Penso que não.



Ao que parece deu mesmo precipitação para o norte


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2012 às 14:33)

26,0ºC, tempo muito abafado, o que vale é que a humidade tá consideravelmente baixa.

Vento fraco de NW/W.


----------



## Microburst (11 Mai 2012 às 18:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> 26,0ºC, tempo muito abafado, o que vale é que a humidade tá consideravelmente baixa.
> 
> Vento fraco de NW/W.



Tempo muito abafado também aqui por Almada nesta altura, e pese embora a humidade esteja baixa começou há momentos a cheirar a pinheiro molhado o que é curioso, trazido por uma brisa que sopra de Sudoeste. 

Dados actuais: 26,4ºC, 43% HR, pressão 1021mb.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mai 2012 às 18:13)

Tarde sensacional, amena e sem vento.

Máxima de *26,7ºC*, e actuais 22,9ºC.

Humidade nos 51% e 7,9 km/h de NNE (22º), com 1022 hPa de pressão.

O céu encontra-se encoberto por Altostratus, assim como esteve praticamente todo o dia.


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2012 às 18:14)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima em Setúbal de 18,6ºC
> 
> ...



Foi as nuvens que acabaram por não permitir um calor maior!!

Céu sempre encoberto máxima de 31,3ºC

Agora estão penas 28,0ºC

Fim de semana de nuvens e calor os dias mais quentes deverão ser segunda e terça


----------



## supercell (11 Mai 2012 às 18:58)

Uma verdadeira tarde de praia!


----------



## Microburst (11 Mai 2012 às 19:36)

Há cerca de um quarto de hora atrás ficou muito escuro e cairam umas poucas pingas enquanto uma brisa bem fresquinha abanava as campainhas chinesas, mas agora tudo mais claro se bem que com a mesma capa de nuvens que tem estado o dia todo. 

A temperatura desceu para os 24ºC e o vento sopra fraco de Sudoeste.


----------



## F_R (11 Mai 2012 às 19:42)

Dia bastante abafado

Céu sempre nublado

Máxima 30,1ºC

Agora 28,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (11 Mai 2012 às 20:21)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *30.3ºC*
Mínima: *17.6ºC*


----------



## Du_Ga (12 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *19,7 ºC* (*+3,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 01h32_
Max: *27,0 ºC* (*-2,0 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 12h30_

Vento:
Max: *20,5 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *11 ºC*
Max: *15 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *42%*
Max: *61%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1018 hPa*
Max: *1023 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *21,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *58%*;
- Pressão: *1023 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco* de NE


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2012 às 00:30)

Estão 22,7°C em Setúbal, bela noite!


----------



## Lousano (12 Mai 2012 às 01:05)

Boa noite.

O dia de ontem foi de céu encoberto e vento fraco/moderado.

Tmax: 31,6ºC

Tmin: 15,9ºC

Por agora o, céu estrelado e 19,0ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Mai 2012 às 01:21)

Máxima pelos 31ºC, devido às nuvens não foi além disso, a máxima de ontem andou pelos 33ºC.

Sigo actualmente com 22,1ºC, ontem por esta hora tinha 23ºC.

Mínima de 20ºC.

O vento durante o dia mal se fez sentir, predominando a sua ausência.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2012 às 06:28)

Extremos de ontem:

19,7ºC / 26,7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mai 2012 às 09:30)

Bom dia

Mínimas tropicais aqui pelas redondezas:
Caneças 20.7ºC
Portela 20.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2012 às 09:54)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *18,4ºC* e actuais 22,6ºC, em subida.

O céu mantém-se encoberto, por uma fina camada de Altostratus.

59% de humidade, e 1024 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mai 2012 às 11:35)

Mínima de 18.0ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mai 2012 às 11:40)

Mínima de 19,7ºC.

Actualmente tenho 27,5ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mai 2012 às 12:27)

Boa tarde!

Eis a primeira mínima tropical do ano, com 20.4ºC, às 4h21.

Ontem a máxima ficou-se pelos 30ºC, valor que hoje está bem encaminhado para ser batido, pois sigo já com 29.5ºC.


----------



## F_R (12 Mai 2012 às 14:05)

Mínima 19,1ºC

Agora 31,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (12 Mai 2012 às 14:11)

Depois de céu encoberto durante a manhã, agora o segue com céu pouco nublado e a aquecer bem.

Tmin: 16,1ºC

Tactual: 32,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2012 às 17:29)

Simplesmente não se pode tar na rua, tanto sombra como ao sol o calor é o mesmo, raios parta a difusa 

28,3ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Lousano (12 Mai 2012 às 22:44)

Continuam as noites de luxo, com vento fraco e 22,6ºC actualmente, que ajuda nos festejos em honra de Nossa Senhora da Piedade.


----------



## Du_Ga (13 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *18,6 ºC* (*-1,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 04h22_
Max: *30,6 ºC* (*+3,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 17h30_

Vento:
Max: *19,8 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *10 ºC*
Max: *19 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *42%*
Max: *81%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1022 hPa*
Max: *1024 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *20,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *66%*;
- Pressão: *1023 hPa*;
- Vento: *9,7 km/h* de N


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

20,0ºC / 29,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2012 às 00:13)

Máxima de 32,6 ºC.

Um dia quente de céu muito nublado e quase sempre com vento muito fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2012 às 00:57)

T. Máxima de ontem: 31.8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (13 Mai 2012 às 10:09)

Boa dia.

Durante a madrugada refrescou bem, tendo a tmin sido de 13,4ºC

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e 20,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2012 às 11:37)

Bom dia!

A temperatura mínima foi de *15,8ºC*.

Pelas 9:35 foram atingidos os 21,9ºC, seguindo-se uma descida até aos 19,5ºC, derivado à ligeira mudança de direcção do vento. Posteriormente, nova subida. Encontro-me de momento com 24,1ºC, a um ritmo de *+4,4ºC/h*!

28,8 km/h de NE (45º) e 57% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2012 às 13:52)

A bela nortada chegou, no seu horário normal finalmente, estou com 22,9ºC e continua a descer


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2012 às 13:56)

Temperatura muito elevada em relação ao arredores.

Ainda com 32,7 ºC depois de ter ido há instantes aos 32,9 ºC.

Diferenças de 11 ºC momentâneas com Mira Sintra.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2012 às 14:00)

Descida impressionante, a partir do momento em que o vento rodou para o quadrante Oeste!

Dos *27,8ºC* que tinha há cerca de 30 minutos, passei para os *21,1ºC* actuais! 

Na Serra, algum nevoeiro. 63% de humidade, por aqui, com vento moderado.

1022 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (13 Mai 2012 às 15:43)

Por aqui céu encoberto e 29,1ºC.

Tmax até ao momento 29,8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2012 às 15:47)

Já estive 19,9ºC, mas agora voltou a subir, 24,0ºC 

12:57 27.1 °C
14:29 19.9 °C
15:50 24.1ºC

Adoro esta terra.


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2012 às 19:37)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *28.0ºC*
Mínima: *15.4ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2012 às 20:52)

*12.05.2012*

Dia semelhante ao anterior, com céu coberto por nuvens altas e calor, com sensação de ar abafado. O céu começou a abrir por volta das 18h, altura em que o vento intensificou-se, soprando de NW.

*13.05.2012*

Pelas 00h00 na Penha de França estavam (~)25.0ºC. Durante a viagem de regresso a Loures a temperatura ainda foi algumas vezes aos (~)25.5ºC, mas a partir do Campo Grande/Calçada de Carriche a temperatura foi descendo lentamente, tendo atingido os (~)23.0ºC alguns segundos antes de se desligar o carro, pelas 00h25.

Hoje de manhã, seriam umas 10h45 quando começou a chover. Não foi nada de mais, apenas uns breves minutos em que caíram algumas pingas grossas. Já muito calor nessa altura, uns 25ºC.

Durante a manhã/início da tarde foram havendo boas abertas, fazendo a temperatura subir até aos 30ºC. A partir das 14h as nuvens voltaram a cobrir o céu, "trazendo" novamente a sensação de ar abafado. O que valeu é que foi sempre correndo uma aragem.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, essencialmente, por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de NW. (~)24.0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (13 Mai 2012 às 21:29)

Já se nota um arrefecimento noturno em relação aos dias anteriores.

Tmax: 29,8ºC

Tactual: 21,4ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (14 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *16,5 ºC* (*-2,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 04h57_
Max: *28,6 ºC* (*-2,0 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 13h17_

Vento:
Max: *24,5 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *11 ºC*
Max: *18 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *42%*
Max: *82%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1019 hPa*
Max: *1023 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *18,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *72%*;
- Pressão: *1020 hPa*;
- Vento: *9,4 km/h* de NNO


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2012 às 00:19)

Extremos de ontem:

17,2ºC / 27,8ºC


----------



## Lousano (14 Mai 2012 às 09:21)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com nevoeiro muito refrescante.

Tmin: 14,4ºC

Tactual: 15,3ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Mai 2012 às 13:56)

Sigo neste momento com uns belos 32ºC. Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima de 19,1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mai 2012 às 14:32)

Mínima de 18,4 ºC.

O céu apresenta-se limpo, vento fraco de Norte e máxima de 31,9 ºC até ao momento.

Humidade relativa nos 41 %.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2012 às 14:38)

Por aqui a temperatura ronda os 31ºC actualmente.


----------



## Geiras (14 Mai 2012 às 17:49)

Máxima de 31.9ºC registada.


----------



## Du_Ga (15 Mai 2012 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *15,3 ºC* (*-1,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 23h50_
Max: *25,2 ºC* (*-3,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h25_

Vento:
Max: *24,5 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *10 ºC*
Max: *19 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *51%*
Max: *90%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1018 hPa*
Max: *1020 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *15,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *90%*;
- Pressão: *1019 hPa*;
- Vento: *15,8 km/h* de N


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2012 às 17:45)

Hoje está bem quente, 33,1ºC actuais. Vento de NW-SE.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2012 às 18:12)

Ainda muito calor, tá impossível, 29,8ºC ainda sobe a sacana 

Vento fraco a nulo de NW.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2012 às 19:08)

Máxima de hoje: *32.5ºC* (nova máxima do ano)


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2012 às 19:08)

Pegões com *33ºC* ás 18h. Por aqui sigo ainda com *32ºC*.

São 19:15 e o índice de calor ronda os *33*ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Mai 2012 às 20:17)

Depois de ontem o dia ter sido um pouco mais fresquito, hoje voltámos às temperaturas elevadas. Sinceramente gostava de ter dias e dias seguidos de temperaturas máximas acima dos 25ºC e com as mínimas sempre acima dos 15ºC, mas não era em Maio...


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2012 às 20:19)

*30,5ºC* a esta hora !


----------



## meteo (15 Mai 2012 às 21:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda muito calor, tá impossível, 29,8ºC ainda sobe a sacana
> 
> Vento fraco a nulo de NW.



A sacana da nortada ta a falhar muito ai 

Em Oeiras máxima escaldante de *31,6 ºC*
De facto adoro este tempo,mas só quando estou de férias. Quando se está em testes e exames,por mim era nortada todos os dias!


----------



## F_R (15 Mai 2012 às 22:42)

Em Abrantes dia de verão

mínima 13,7ºC
máxima 32,8ºC

agora 23,3ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (16 Mai 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *14,0 ºC* (*-1,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 03h42_
Max: *30,1 ºC* (*+4,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 18h43_

Vento:
Max: *22,3 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *7 ºC*
Max: *19 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *32%*
Max: *94%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1015 hPa*
Max: *1019 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *23,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *37%*;
- Pressão: *1016 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2012 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem:

15,0ºC / 30,0ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2012 às 00:37)

Boas

De volta a Setúbal infelizmente a minha estação não debitou dados para a net porque o pc desligou 

O Dia mais quente desde quinta foi Terça com 33,3ºC a temperatura mínima mais elevada nestes dias foi no Sábado com 21,1ºC

Agora estão 23,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2012 às 10:08)

Bom dia!

Ontem, mínima de *12,9ºC* e máxima de *29,7ºC*!

Hoje, mínima de *18,7ºC* e actuais 26,5ºC, com vento moderado de leste, constante.

Humidade nos 36% e pressão a 1015 hPa.

Alguns Cirrus no céu.


----------



## Lousano (16 Mai 2012 às 12:37)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de SW e 30,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2012 às 13:39)

Boas

A mínima foi de 19,6ºC

Agora estão uns escaldantes 33,8ºC


----------



## F_R (16 Mai 2012 às 14:13)

Mínima 18,4ºC

Agora 31,4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2012 às 14:14)

Hoje está escaldante o dia !

34,1ºC actuais e ainda nem cheguei ao periodo mais quente do dia ( 15-17h ).


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2012 às 14:16)

Levo já 31,5ºC, muito calor por aqui.

Muito mais calor que em muitos dias de Verão.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2012 às 14:37)

*34,9ºC* nova máxima do ano

Apenas 20% de humidade


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2012 às 14:40)

34.1ºC pela Encarnação...


----------



## Microburst (16 Mai 2012 às 15:00)

15h em ponto, 34,1ºC aqui por Cacilhas. 

Restantes dados: 1012hpa, 35%Hr, vento sopra fraco de Sudoeste (225º).


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2012 às 15:02)

34.5ºC....tá bonito
Mais uma vez o IM a substimar o efeito da entrada de ar quente acompanhada de ventos de SE no Litoral...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mai 2012 às 15:11)

Mínima de 19,4 ºC.

De momento, uns imponentes 35,1 ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2012 às 15:23)

Está a aquecer muito, está um bafo muito intenso !

*35,1ºC* !

Pegoes vai com mais de 35ºC.


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2012 às 15:27)

35.0ºC e o vento a rodar para S/SSW.

O litoral norte terá circulação de origem terrestre por mais tempo....o ano passado aconteceu uma situação parecida, mas dessa vez foi o litoral SW a manter o fluxo de SE o dia todo, Sines por exemplo superou os 38ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mai 2012 às 16:09)

E a máxima foi de 35,7 ºC, pelas 14:27h.

O vento moderado de SO traz agora uma descida acentuada da temperatura, que está agora nos 30,7 ºC.

Humidade relativa nos 37 %.

A pressão atmosférica nestes dias nunca andou muito elevada, de momento com 1012,5 hPa.


----------



## zejorge (16 Mai 2012 às 16:14)

Boa tarde

Neste momento registo uma temperatura de *35,1º*, com uns também impressionantes 28% de humidade.
A pressão está com tendências para uma baixa acentuada registando-se agora 1011,7 hpa.


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2012 às 17:44)

Temperatura máxima de *35.7ºC*!!


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2012 às 17:48)

Aqui a máxima foi *34,9ºC*

Agora estão 30,5ºc, 35%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (16 Mai 2012 às 18:28)

Por aqui a tmax foi de 35,7ºC.

Neste momento 33,4ºC

Tmin: 14,9ºC


----------



## F_R (16 Mai 2012 às 19:46)

Máxima 35,2ºC

Agora 32,9ºC


----------



## DRC (16 Mai 2012 às 20:23)

Aqui a máxima foi de *34,8ºC * 
Parece que amanhã o feriado vai ser com descida de temperatura.


----------



## João Esteves (16 Mai 2012 às 21:01)

Dia mais quente do ano até agora, com *33.8ºC* e apenas *18%* de Hr.


----------



## Microburst (16 Mai 2012 às 21:03)

A máxima por aqui foi de 34,3ºC, agora sigo com uns "fresquinhos" 22,1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (16 Mai 2012 às 23:04)

Temos de aproveitar a última noite quente desta série. 

Tactual: 21,5ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2012 às 23:51)

Estão por aqui agora 19,7ºC, 83%Hr, 1014,3hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2012 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

17,8ºC / 32,2ºC


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2012 às 00:03)

Sigo com 19.6ºC na Qta. do Conde e 18.9ºC em Azeitão.


----------



## F_R (17 Mai 2012 às 10:27)

Céu nublado e tempo bem abafado

Mínima 17.3ºC
Agora 21.1ºC

Ontem passou dos 35


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2012 às 12:15)

Neste momento 19,6ºC, menos 9,7ºC que ontem a esta hora.

Vento fraco de NW e fresquinho


----------



## granizus (17 Mai 2012 às 12:32)

Boas,
Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa (Rua Castilho) estão presentemente 24,6º e uma sensação de tempo muito abafado, mas já me cheira a chuva


----------



## F_R (17 Mai 2012 às 12:41)

Neste momento 23.3ºC

Quase 10ºC a menos que ontem


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2012 às 13:18)

Aqui estou com 19,8ºC ontem a mesmo hora tinha 33,6ºC


----------



## Lousano (17 Mai 2012 às 14:03)

Boa tarde.

Depois da neblina durante a manhã e céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado.

Tmin: 16,4ºC

Tactual: 24,8ºC


----------



## N_Fig (17 Mai 2012 às 19:17)

Depois de uma madrugada abrasadora, noite próxima do tropical, a temperatura tem-se mantido bastante estável, o que faz com que a máxima vá registar uma descida enorme (na estação do IM ontem a máxima foi de 34ºC, hoje mal passou dos 20ºC...).


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2012 às 19:32)

Máxima de uns frescos 23,9ºC mas sabe bem melhor assim 

Agora estão 22,0ºC


----------



## F_R (17 Mai 2012 às 20:11)

Máxima 26,6ºC

Agora 20,9ºC

P.S. O meteograma aqui para Abrantes dá precipitação para amanhã às 15 e 18 horas. Mas ao mesmo tempo mete 0 na percentagem de nuvens no céu


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2012 às 20:23)

Temperatura máxima de 24.7ºC, menos 11ºC que ontem!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2012 às 20:41)

Há fractus na serra de Sintra, estão 15,5ºC 

Vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mai 2012 às 20:50)

Um bonito fim de tarde





(~)18.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2012 às 21:00)

Bastante fresco, por cá. 15,2ºC e céu pouco nublado por Fractus.

Máxima de *20,9ºC*, enquanto que ontem havia sido de *31,7ºC*. Diferença de *-10,8ºC*.

72% de humidade, e 14,0 km/h de O (270º).

1013 hPa.


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2012 às 21:03)

Gilmet disse:


> Bastante fresco, por cá. 15,2ºC e céu pouco nublado por Fractus.
> 
> Máxima de *20,9ºC*, enquanto que ontem havia sido de *31,7ºC*. Diferença de *-10,8ºC*.
> 
> ...



Parabéns pelo post 7,000 

Aqui estão agora 19,6ºC com vento fraco e humidade de 69%


----------



## fundoperdido (17 Mai 2012 às 21:33)

boas a todos pela primeira vêz venho por cá para registar os dados da minha estação temperatura actual 14º vento fraco de nw  8.6 kmh humidade 48% ponto de orvalho 11,5º


----------



## granizus (17 Mai 2012 às 22:57)

Boas,
Não tenho anemómetro, mas aqui em São Domingos de Rana estão umas rajadas de vento...


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2012 às 23:21)

Noite fresca por aqui 15,6ºC que é a mínima do dia até ao momento


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

14,4ºC / 21,7ºC


----------



## F_R (18 Mai 2012 às 10:49)

Mínima 13.3ºC

Agora 21.3ºC 

Céu limpo


----------



## srsr (18 Mai 2012 às 11:09)

Céu Limpo e LINDO  - 23º


----------



## N_Fig (18 Mai 2012 às 14:36)

Boas,
Um dia ventoso por aqui, depois de mais uma madrugada abafada, mas não tanto como a anterior.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mai 2012 às 14:48)

Céu pouco nublado por cumulus e vento fraco variável.

De momento com 24,7 ºC e 47 % de humidade.


----------



## dASk (18 Mai 2012 às 21:43)

É impressão minha ou vem aí uma animaçãozita pra hoje a noite!? É que estou a estranhar a pouca actividade deste fórum...


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2012 às 21:47)

dASk disse:


> É impressão minha ou vem aí uma animaçãozita pra hoje a noite!? É que estou a estranhar a pouca actividade deste fórum...



Vem sim!!  e na madrugada de Domingo vai ser melhor


----------



## jorgeanimal (18 Mai 2012 às 21:56)

Começou a chover. Pingos grossos


----------



## N_Fig (18 Mai 2012 às 21:56)

Céu muito nublado, já esteve a chover moderado por volta das 8 horas.
P.S.: A temperatura máxima ontem na estação do IM daqui foi de 20,7ºC, apenas -13,3ºC do que no dia anterior...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2012 às 22:18)

0,2 mm 

Vai pingando fraco, 16,2ºC e vento de igual forma.


----------



## Du_Ga (18 Mai 2012 às 22:18)

Boas,

Por aqui já chove fraco à cerca de 5 minutos. Infelizmente por motivos de avaria não poderei contabilizar os mm acumulados nos próximos dias.

Dados actuais:

*Chuva Fraca*

- Temperatura: *17,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *74%*;
- Pressão: *1010 hPa*;
- Vento: *6,5 km/h* de SO


----------



## granizus (18 Mai 2012 às 22:21)

Boas,
Aqui por São Domingos de Rana chove desde há 30 minutos; primeiro com pingas grossas, agora mais moderadas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2012 às 23:11)

Não sei há quanto tempo começou a pingar, mas agora começou a chover moderadamente.


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Mai 2012 às 23:19)

Moderamente?!?!?

a minha estação regista um rain rate de 140 mm/h
em 5 minutos cairam 8 mm??!??

mas isto é só aqui?




Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não sei há quanto tempo começou a pingar, mas agora começou a chover moderadamente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2012 às 23:21)

c.bernardino disse:


> Moderamente?!?!?
> 
> a minha estação regista um rain rate de 140 mm/h
> em 5 minutos cairam 8 mm??!??
> ...



Sim, agora começou a chover torrencialmente! Espectáculo

"Estão a chover cães e gatos!"


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2012 às 23:22)

Chuva tremendamente forte, por aqui, e constante.

*13,6ºC* actuais, enquanto que há 15 minutos tinha *16,0ºC*.

78% de humidade, e vento fraco.


----------



## shli30396 (18 Mai 2012 às 23:25)

Por aqui também chuva torrencial durante uns bons 10 minutos. Agora já está mais moderada. As ruas por aqui transformaram-se em pequenas cascatas.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2012 às 23:26)

Chove moderado, acompanhado de vento de igual forma.

14,1ºC e 2,8 mm.


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Mai 2012 às 23:27)

Chove muito forte em odivelas


----------



## Du_Ga (18 Mai 2012 às 23:28)

Por aqui chove também intensamente há 10 minutos...


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Mai 2012 às 23:28)

Ao longe vislumbro uns claroes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2012 às 23:31)

Fantkboy disse:


> Ao longe vislumbro uns claroes.



Em que direcção?

Continua o "dilúvio" por aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2012 às 23:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> 14,1ºC e 2,8 mm.



Não esperava tanto, 5,4 mm. E continua.


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Mai 2012 às 23:35)

Sul sensivamente. Foi um clarao.


----------



## Du_Ga (18 Mai 2012 às 23:35)

Por aqui continua igualmente a chuva moderada e 13,9 ºC. Como já referi não tenho possibilidade de contabilizar o acumulado, mas não deve andar longe do que já referiu o Mário Barros, que é próximo daqui e também chove de igual forma.


----------



## SkyStorm (18 Mai 2012 às 23:35)

Está a cair em força em Odivelas, neste momento


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Mai 2012 às 23:36)

chove e BEM!! Já há algum tempo por Loures. Quase 5 minutos com um rain rate incrivel. Nao tenho como medir mas a chuva ate parecia nevoeiro.


----------



## Microburst (18 Mai 2012 às 23:36)

Também chove moderadamente por Almada nesta altura e desde as 22h40 sensivelmente, e confirmo um ou outro relâmpago observados a Sudoeste.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2012 às 23:42)

A chuva fortíssima traduziu-se em *19,2 mm* acumulados desde as 22:50!! 

De momento já chove com menos intensidade...

83% de humidade e 13,4ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2012 às 23:44)

Por aqui nada de relâmpagos, possivelmente por duas razões: a chuva intensa reduz a visibilidade "tornando-se em nevoeiro"; a serra de Loures mesmo aqui em frente impossibilita uma melhor visão do quadrante Sul. Mas acho estranho, pois segundo o radar, o "grosso da coisa" passou mesmo por estas bandas.

A precipitação por fim acalmou, chovendo agora moderado.



Gilmet disse:


> A chuva fortíssima traduziu-se em *19,2 mm* acumulados desde as 22:50!!
> 
> .


Belo acumulado! Penso que supera todas as previsões dos modelos numéricos, e até mesmo do IM, talvez.


*Mira-Sintra*: 21.1mm (23h51)
*Pinheiro de Loures*: 18.3mm (23h45)
*Caneças*: 17.0mm (23h45)
*PROCIVAMADORA*: 15.7mm (23h51)


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2012 às 23:54)

Ao que parece terminou, 10,0 mm foi o acumulado.


----------



## Du_Ga (19 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

Por aqui a chuva tinha passado de moderada a fraca, mas esta só se manteve assim durante apenas cerca de 10 minutos, porque voltou novamente a chover moderadamente!

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *13,4 ºC* (*-1,0 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h49_
Max: *21,9 ºC* (*+0,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 17h02_

Vento:
Max: *31,0 Km/h*

Precipitação: _Pluviómetro avariado._

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *10 ºC*
Max: *14 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *53%*
Max: *94%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1009 hPa*
Max: *1012 hPa*



Dados actuais:

*Chuva Moderada*

- Temperatura: *14,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *93%*;
- Pressão: *1010 hPa*;
- Vento: *6,8 km/h* de NNO


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mai 2012 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

13,3ºC / 20,6ºC e 10,0 mm


----------



## JAlves (19 Mai 2012 às 00:05)

A estação de Caneças registou 22.4mm na ultima hora. 

Sensivelmente 10% do total anual registado.


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Mai 2012 às 00:13)

JAlves disse:


> A estação de Caneças registou 22.4mm na ultima hora.
> 
> Sensivelmente 10% do total anual registado.



a minha estação (bem perto de meteocaneças marca valores semelhantes (21.6 mm neste momento)

mas o mais impressionante foi o rainrate de *174 mm/h* atingidos .

vento quase nulo

o radar mostra que tudo esta a passar.... mas VALEU!!!


----------



## JAlves (19 Mai 2012 às 00:15)

c.bernardino disse:


> a minha estação (bem perto de meteocaneças marca valores semelhantes (21.6 mm neste momento)
> 
> mas o mais impressionante foi o rainrate de *174 mm/h* atingidos .
> 
> ...



Eu não tenho estação mas, aqui na Ramada, estive um bom bocado á janela a apreciar a chuva torrencial que por aqui caiu.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mai 2012 às 00:18)

Chuva muito forte !!


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2012 às 00:20)

Aqui apenas choveu muito fraco acumulados 0,2mm 

17,0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mai 2012 às 00:24)

Chuva muito intensa em menos de 1 minuto fez para já 5,1mm.

Frente de rajada de 33,1km/h.


----------



## Pecten (19 Mai 2012 às 00:25)

Aqui em Miratejo, Seixal, choveu cerca de uma hora, chuva fraca. agora parou. e vento nao há, já há algumas horas.
é tão interessante que em locais tao pouco distantes uns dos outros o tempo pode ser tao distinto, aqui fala-se de diluvios e precipitaçoes acumuladas enquanto que neste cantinho, nada se passa! =)


----------



## cactus (19 Mai 2012 às 00:34)

aqui choveu fraco só deu para molhar o chão...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2012 às 00:36)

Sigo com *1,0 mm* desde as 00:00, e 13,3ºC.

Chuva fraca, neste momento, com vento a manter-se nulo.


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2012 às 00:58)

Bom aguaceiro passou aqui a minutos deixou 2,6mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mai 2012 às 01:05)

Máxima de 25,1 ºC no dia 18.

Acumulados 14,6 mm em poucos minutos, já bem perto das 23:59h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mai 2012 às 01:06)

Acumulados 5,4 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## meteo (19 Mai 2012 às 01:09)

Acumulados fantásticos aqui perto.. 
E aqui quase não choveu.Não deve ter chegado a 1 mm.


----------



## vascojgf (19 Mai 2012 às 01:13)

Olá a todos.

Já há algum tempo que sigo o forum.

Tenho uma estação Auriol a funcionar desde o início de Janeiro.

Hoje registou 10,5mm  em 15 minutos 

A estação está situada no Montijo.

Cmpts.


----------



## squidward (19 Mai 2012 às 03:13)

Tudo calmo agora, mas por volta da meia-noite choveu com força


----------



## PacificMoon (19 Mai 2012 às 04:06)

Chuva fraca agora, após muito intensa  e vento a aumentar com rajadas muito fortes  Um vendaval medonho lá fora


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mai 2012 às 11:30)

*Chuva intensa causa inundações na Grande Lisboa*


> A chuva intensa que caiu momentaneamente na sexta-feira à noite na Grande Lisboa provocou várias inundações em casas e na via pública, obrigando os bombeiros a retirarem quatro pessoas de duas viaturas parcialmente submersas na Amadora, informaram neste sábado as autoridades.
> 
> O Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Lisboa informou à agência Lusa ter recebido, entre as 23h30 e a meia-noite, 60 chamadas relacionadas com inundações em habitações e na via pública, nos concelhos de Sintra, Odivelas, Loures, Amadora, Vila Franca de Xira e Oeiras.
> 
> ...


----------



## DRC (19 Mai 2012 às 11:40)

Cerca das 23h30-24h00 caiu chuva torrencial que provocou pequenas inundações por todo o lado.
No Forte da Casa esta manhã ainda havia, junto á Nacional 10 uma pequena inundação.

Neste momento céu com períodos de muito nublado com uma temperatura de *16,6ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2012 às 11:55)

Bom dia!

A madrugada acabou por deixar apenas *2,0 mm* acumulados.

De momento, bastante fresco, com 14,6ºC e 67% de humidade.

16,2 km/h de ONO (272º), e 1013 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *11,8ºC*.


----------



## Microburst (19 Mai 2012 às 12:17)

Bom dia 

Entre as 0h30 e a 1h choveu torrencialmente por aqui. Tanta era a quantidade de precipitação e a violência da mesma que alguns carros nos vários parques de estacionamento em meu redor tiveram os seus alarmes acionados. 

Acumulei nessa altura cerca de 16,2mm e mantém-se agora nos 16,5mm já que a noite após esse intenso aguaceiro foi relativamente calma e seca. De assinalar que o rain rate na altura da chuva forte alcançou os 142mm/h.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Mai 2012 às 13:40)

Aqui também choveu durante a madrugada, mas nada de especial, alguns aguaceiros fracos no geral, por vezes moderados. Agora o céu está pouco nublado e o vento é moderado.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2012 às 17:57)

Caneças acabou o dia de ontem com uns impressionantes *30,2mm*!
Um valente balde de água, depois de 8 dias de verão.

Segue o mês com 99,6mm acumulados.
Bem acima da média!

Hoje, segue com metade da temperatura que tinha há dias.
Apenas 15,3ºC de momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mai 2012 às 21:04)

Chuva forte a passar ao lado. Céu muito negro a Norte.


----------



## DRC (19 Mai 2012 às 21:10)

Acaba de cair um belo aguaceiro. 
Á semelhança de ontem parece que já se estragou mais uma noite da festa de Santa Iria da Azóia.


----------



## Geiras (19 Mai 2012 às 21:46)

Autentico fiasco por aqui, uns impressionantes 0.7mm acumulados durante todo o dia, sendo que 0.5mm foram acumulados durante a madrugada.


----------



## Pecten (19 Mai 2012 às 21:55)

há pouco vi um clarão a NW/N, por la deve tar a cair uma bela chuvada!
aqui vento fraco a moderado, e ta frio com 15,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2012 às 22:30)

Zona Norte/Lisboa (Torres Vedras/V.F. de Xira) segue agora com trovoada.

iMapWeather


----------



## Microburst (19 Mai 2012 às 23:42)

Pecten disse:


> há pouco vi um clarão a NW/N, por la deve tar a cair uma bela chuvada!
> aqui vento fraco a moderado, e ta frio com 15,4ºC



De facto também observei vários relâmpagos a Noroeste/Norte de Lisboa entre as 22h e as 23h, esporádicos é certo, mas eram relâmpagos.


----------



## Du_Ga (20 Mai 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *11,4 ºC* (*-1,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 04h51_
Max: *18,8 ºC* (*-3,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h55_

Vento:
Max: *29,2 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *7 ºC*
Max: *14 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *52%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1010 hPa*
Max: *1014 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado

- Temperatura: *12,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *82%*;
- Pressão: *1014 hPa*;
- Vento: *7,6 km/h* de N


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Mai 2012 às 08:48)

Por loures, bem perto de lisboa, tivemos uma minima de 9,4ºC , baixinha para a época.
e este mês levo já um acumulado superior a 90mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2012 às 09:34)

Boas

Ontem foi um dia de curtos aguaceiros, geralmente fracos. Nada de trovoada por aqui, e vento praticamente sempre moderado de NW.
_____________________

Hoje, o dia amanheceu de igual forma, com alguns aguaceiros.

07h13:




09h22:







Agora sigo com (~)13.0ºC, vento fraco de WNW e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mai 2012 às 11:11)

Bom dia! O céu acabou de desabar aqui, queda de granizo acompanhado de 37km/h de rajada máxima e 2mm de chuva forte.

Precipitação desde a meia noite: 4.2mm.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2012 às 12:30)

Bom dia!

_Quentíssimo_ início de tarde de Maio, com 13,8ºC actuais. 

Mínima de *11,0ºC*. 31,0 km/h de NO (315º) e 70% de humidade.

*2,0 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2012 às 12:40)

Acumulados ontem 8,4 mm.

---

De momento com vento moderado de ONO e chuva moderada.

Acumulados 4,4 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## DRC (20 Mai 2012 às 12:49)

Chuva torrencial e trovoada!


----------



## DRC (20 Mai 2012 às 13:00)

Caíram neste aguaceiro uns incríveis *11,3 mm*.
A registar ainda um trovão. A temperatura desceu para os actuais *11ºC*.
Levo acumulados hoje *13,9 mm*. Neste momento um sol radiante.


----------



## dASk (20 Mai 2012 às 13:03)

A ver se essa célula ainda chega a margem sul e largar alguma coisa de geito.. está quase...!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2012 às 13:03)

Passa pouco das 13h de 20 de Maio, e sigo com *11,3ºC*! 

O aguaceiro forte e repentino trouxe consigo mais 1,0 mm. Total de *3,0 mm* hoje.

Humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1015 hPa, com vento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2012 às 13:21)

Há imensos _mammatus_ a vaguear por estas bandas, apareceram do nada.


----------



## DRC (20 Mai 2012 às 14:33)

Cai agora mais um aguaceiro. 
EDIT 14H39 - Já parou, acumulou mais *1 mm*. Tenho acumulados hoje *15 mm*.


----------



## DRC (20 Mai 2012 às 15:02)

Mais outro aguaceiro!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2012 às 15:10)

Mais um aguaceiro por aqui, mas o que me chamou a atenção foi de que, dum momento para o outro, pôs-se um vendaval...

Portela:



Webcam MeteoPortela

Nazaré (há ~8minutos):


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2012 às 16:23)

51,3mm mensais ! Bem acima da média que é 38mm. Ontem 14,5mm e hoje 3,0mm para já.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mai 2012 às 16:30)

5.0mm acumulados hoje.

17.3ºC actuais.


----------



## aqpcb (20 Mai 2012 às 16:55)

Chuva forte com granizo à mistura aqui na Quinta do Anjo 

Curto mas bom


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2012 às 17:28)

Vento forte com sol.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2012 às 18:36)

Muito vento, não contava com tanto, 88 km/h até ao momento.

Já a temperatura está nos 14,2ºC, acumulado até agora, 4,4 mm.


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2012 às 19:59)

Boas

Algumas fotos deste fim de semana!

Virado para a serra de Montejunto  








Perto de Setúbal (Pontes):


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2012 às 20:14)

miguel disse:


> Perto de Setúbal (Pontes):



 Espectacular!


----------



## supercell (20 Mai 2012 às 20:36)

Adorei as fotos!


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2012 às 21:14)

Obrigado 

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*11,4ºC*
Máxima:*17,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*45km/h*

Precipitação total:*9,2mm* rain rate máximo:*74,4mm/h* (16:52)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2012 às 22:18)

Algumas fotos do dia de hoje:


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2012 às 00:02)

Boas fotos pessoal 

Extremos de ontem:

11,1ºC / 15,0ºC e 4,4 mm.

Rajada máxima de 88 km/h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mai 2012 às 12:33)

Boas, pela zona de Odivelas parece haver muitas nuvens lenticulares. Vou tentar obter algum registo.


----------



## stormy (21 Mai 2012 às 12:57)

Lindas fotos que tiraram nos ultimos dias!!


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2012 às 20:38)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*12,9ºC*
Máxima:*21,5ºC*

Rajada máxima:*31km/h*

Agora estão 17,2ºC, 71%Hr, 1023,7hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mai 2012 às 10:55)

Extremos de ontem:

12,2ºC / 17,2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mai 2012 às 19:56)

Algumas fotos de ontem (nuvens lenticulares):


----------



## Lousano (22 Mai 2012 às 21:15)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 25,2ºC

Tmin: 11,8ºC

Tactual: 17,8ºC

O fim-de-semana acumulou precipitação, sobretudo na madrugada de dia 20, com um acumulado mensal até ao momento de 61,2mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2012 às 11:23)

Extremos de ontem:

13,3ºC / 21,1ºC


----------



## F_R (23 Mai 2012 às 12:03)

Mínima 12.2ºC

Agora 29.5ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2012 às 12:58)

Boas

Mínima por Setúbal de 14,6ºC

Agora o calor já aperta e estão 28,2ºC, 43%Hr, 1020,5hPa e vento fraco com uma rajada máxima até ao momento de 21km/h


----------



## F_R (23 Mai 2012 às 18:55)

Em Abrantes

Máxima 31,7ºC

Agora ainda 31,3ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2012 às 20:06)

Máxima de 32,1ºC

Agora estão 26,2ºC e vento quase nulo


----------



## Lousano (23 Mai 2012 às 21:15)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin: 10,8ºC

Tmax: COM ERRO

Tactual: 22,4ºC

Depois de quase 3 anos aconteceu-me um erro de falta de ventilação no abrigo da estação, (entre as 07H30 e as 21H08) e registei um tmax de 38,4ºC  . Irei verificar o que registou a antiga estação para ter um valor relativamente fiável).

Consultada a outra estação (corrigidas diferenças habituais) a tmax terá rondado 30,5ºC.


----------



## Geiras (23 Mai 2012 às 23:37)

T. Máxima de hoje: 29.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2012 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

13,3ºC / 26,7ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2012 às 00:11)

Estão nesta altura 20,1ºC, 63%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2012 às 00:39)

_Boa madrugada_.

Temperatura máxima de ontem, de *25,9ºC*.

De momento, 15,4ºC, 84% de humidade, nevoeiro na Serra, e vento fraco do quadrante Norte.

1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2012 às 09:15)

Boas

Mínimas a rondar os 16/17ºC pelas redondezas:
*Caneças* *16.0ºC*.
*Camarate* *17.1ºC*.
*Portela* *17.0ºC*.

Por aqui sigo já com (~)*23.0ºC*, espera-se um dia quente Caneças com *23.1ºC* (WU); *23.4ºC* (MeteoCaneças).


----------



## F_R (24 Mai 2012 às 11:56)

Em Abrantes bastante calor

Mínima 14.7ºC

Agora 29.8ºC

Já passou os 30 esta manhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mai 2012 às 12:04)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.

De momento com 29,2 ºC e 41 % de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2012 às 12:05)

Aqui 23,2ºC, vento de NW já. Nem chegou a subir grande coisa, máxima de 25,9ºC até ao momento.


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2012 às 12:07)

Boas

Em Setubal mínima de 16,3ºC

Agora estão uns algo frescos 23,7ºC devido ao vento de SW com alguma humidade 50%


----------



## srsr (24 Mai 2012 às 12:57)

Abrantes - 33º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mai 2012 às 13:17)

Muito calor em Moscavide, com 31,4 ºC e 43 % de humidade.

Uma diferença enorme, de cerca de 11 ºC para Queluz.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mai 2012 às 13:18)

Continua a subir a pique, com 31,8 ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2012 às 13:23)

Estoirou uma bomba de ar frio aqui por cima, 19,3ºC já


----------



## tempus_fugit (24 Mai 2012 às 13:23)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Algumas fotos deste fim de semana!
> 
> ...




Fotos magníficas!  Só hoje é que tive oportunidade de vir aqui ao MeteoPT e de as ver e fiquei maravilhado!


----------



## F_R (24 Mai 2012 às 13:53)

33,1ºC neste momento

já esteve nos 34,1ºC


----------



## F_R (24 Mai 2012 às 22:40)

Máxima 34,3ºC

Agora 20,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

15,0ºC / 26,1ºC


----------



## Lousano (25 Mai 2012 às 19:26)

Boa tarde.

Depois da neblina matinal, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado de NW.

Tmax: 23,8ºC
Tmin: 14,4ºC
Tactual: 18,9ºC

Extremos de ontem:

Tmax: 32,7ºC
Tmin: 13,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2012 às 00:24)

_Boa madrugada_.

13,7ºC, de momento, após uma máxima que ontem atingiu os *19,3ºC*.

Humidade nos 79% e vento fraco, do quadrante Norte.

1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (27 Mai 2012 às 16:00)

Um grande halo solar por aqui!


----------



## F_R (27 Mai 2012 às 23:28)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 11,1ºC
Máxima 24,2ºC

Agora 15,8ºC


----------



## N_Fig (28 Mai 2012 às 18:39)

Mais um dia quente de céu limpo, coisa que não tem faltado neste mês, e quem diria depois da chuva que tivemos nos primeiros dias.


----------



## supercell (28 Mai 2012 às 21:22)

Mais um dia de primavera, com algum vento.


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2012 às 22:31)

Máxima de 28,2ºC e mínima de 14,6ºC

Agora estão 18,4ºC, 66%Hr, 1017,2hPa


----------



## Lousano (28 Mai 2012 às 22:43)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Tmax: 26,9ºC

Tmin: 9,1ºC

Tactual: 16,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2012 às 13:34)

Boa tarde.

21,5ºC actuais, com alguns Cirrostratus e Cirrus Spissatus nos céus.

Mínima de *13,2ºC*. 

48% de humidade, e vento em geral fraco/nulo.

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (29 Mai 2012 às 19:32)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *25.1ºC*
Mínima: *10.8ºC*


----------



## Lousano (29 Mai 2012 às 20:29)

Boa tarde.

O dia começou com céu limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo do dia.

Tmax: 26,1ºC

Tmin: 9,3ºC

Tactual: 20,1ºC


----------



## F_R (31 Mai 2012 às 10:26)

Bom dia

Mínima 14.8ºC
Agora 27.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mai 2012 às 11:31)

Está muito sol por aqui com uma temperatura bastante quente a rondar os 27ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2012 às 11:38)

Finalmente mais um dia de calor. O vento, que sopra hoje, fraco, do quadrante leste, não impede o rápido aquecimento que se verifica.

*26,0ºC* actuais, depois de uma mínima de *15,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 54%, a variar muito rapidamente na casa das 5 dezenas, conforme a intensidade do vento.

1016 hPa. Cirrus no interior, e alguns cogumelos (Cumulus Congestus e Cumulunimbus) no mar.


----------



## Trovão Almada (31 Mai 2012 às 12:16)

Boa Tarde a todos.Sou membro novo por cá.Aqui por Almada estão 27,3º de temperatura com vento fraco de leste.O IM prevê para hoje aguaceiros para a tarde com probabilidade de Trovoadas entre 30 a 40% nas regiões Centro E Sul.Vejamos se acontece algo.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2012 às 13:15)

Dia muito quente por aqui, levo já 29,3ºC.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2012 às 13:45)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,8ºc

Agora céu encoberto e 30,4ºC com humidade de 38% e vento fraco, a ver se ao final da tarde e noite acontece alguma trovoada por estes lados...


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2012 às 14:23)

O vento sopra agora fraco, do quadrante Sul, mas a temperatura continua em subida.

*31,3ºC* actuais e 38% de humidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mai 2012 às 14:36)

31,9ºC com céu totalmente encoberto !


----------



## Trovão Almada (31 Mai 2012 às 14:54)

boas tardes.em Almada a temperatura ronda os 31º praticamente sem vento.o céu está praticamente encoberto.vamos ver se as previsões do IM que indicam trovoadas,se concretizam


----------



## Ricardo Martins (31 Mai 2012 às 14:55)

Boa tarde,
Aqui vai o contributo do lado norte da serra de Sintra, mais propriamente de Terrugem:









A qualidade não é a melhor, mas o telemóvel não dá mais:assobio:
Espero que passe um final de tarde a deliciar-me com uns raios


----------



## Lightning (31 Mai 2012 às 14:57)

32,6ºC. Não pensei que chegasse a tanto. Quanto mais calor, melhor.


----------



## Microburst (31 Mai 2012 às 15:29)

Trovão Almada disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos.Sou membro novo por cá.Aqui por Almada estão 27,3º de temperatura com vento fraco de leste.O IM prevê para hoje aguaceiros para a tarde com probabilidade de Trovoadas entre 30 a 40% nas regiões Centro E Sul.Vejamos se acontece algo.



Olha, um conterrâneo. Seja muito bem-vindo aqui ao fórum. 

Bom, também muito calor aqui por Cacilhas, 32,4ºC por esta altura. O céu encontra-se cada vez mais encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de Leste/Sueste. A pressão encontra-se nos 1013hpa e a humidade nos 28%.


----------



## Trovão Almada (31 Mai 2012 às 15:33)

Microburst disse:


> Olha, um conterrâneo. Seja muito bem-vindo aqui ao fórum.
> 
> Bom, também muito calor aqui por Cacilhas, 32,4ºC por esta altura. O céu encontra-se cada vez mais encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de Leste/Sueste. A pressão encontra-se nos 1013hpa e a humidade nos 28%.



Boa tarde vizinho microburst.obrigado pelas boas vindas.oque acha?temos trovoadas hoje ou nem por isso?eu tenho um palpite que sim


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mai 2012 às 15:53)

Lightning disse:


> 32,6ºC. Não pensei que chegasse a tanto. Quanto mais calor, melhor.



Boas!
Basta o calor apertar um pouquinho mais, que isto logo desperta...
Está muito abafado, e a temperatura está nos 33.8ºC e 22%HR, e já esteve nos 34.3ºC... ainda não sei qual é a máxima pois, ou está por vir, e eu não tenho dotes de prestidigitação, ou já foi e ainda não descarreguei os dados para o pc...


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mai 2012 às 15:55)

Muito quente por aqui e arredores.

Setúbal: *35,2ºC*
Afonsoeiro: *34,4ºC*


----------



## Trovão Almada (31 Mai 2012 às 16:01)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> Basta o calor apertar um pouquinho mais, que isto logo desperta...
> Está muito abafado, e a temperatura está nos 33.8ºC e 22%HR, e já esteve nos 34.3ºC... ainda não sei qual é a máxima pois, ou está por vir, e eu não tenho dotes de prestidigitação, ou já foi e ainda não descarreguei os dados para o pc...



mr phillip,acho que a temperatura ja atingiu o maximo por hoje.por agora acho que o mais provavel é descer gradualmente.vamos ver se a nebulosidade que se encontra actualmente,vai resultar em algo


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2012 às 16:07)

Bastante quente, neste momento, com *32,4ºC*! 

Humidade nos 28% e 8,6 km/h de O (270º).

1015 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2012 às 16:08)

Já com 34,1 ºC.

Vento fraco de ESE e 27 % de humdiade.

Céu bastante nublado, tendo já ocorrido alguns chuviscos.


----------



## Microburst (31 Mai 2012 às 16:36)

Trovão Almada disse:


> Boa tarde vizinho microburst.obrigado pelas boas vindas.oque acha?temos trovoadas hoje ou nem por isso?eu tenho um palpite que sim



Eu também quero crer que sim, até porque o barómetro que o meu avô um dia me ofereceu quando deixou de lecionar na Escola Naval aponte nesta altura para "Donnerwetter" (trovoada em alemão), muito embora a humidade seja bastante baixa, 25%. 

Dados actuais às 16h30: 34,1ºC, pressão 1012hpa, 25% Hr, vento fraco de Sueste.


----------



## Trovão Almada (31 Mai 2012 às 16:45)

muita nebulsidade alta para os lados da serra de arrabida.mas tive a verificar no radar do instituto de meteorologia e ha células convectivas ao longo da linha costeira com bom 
desenvolvimento.resta aguardar para ver que rumo irão tomar.


----------



## Trovão Almada (31 Mai 2012 às 16:48)

muita nebulsidade alta para os lados da serra de arrabida.mas tive a verificar no radar do instituto de meteorologia e ha células convectivas ao longo da linha costeira com bom 
desenvolvimento.resta aguardar para ver que rumo irão tomar.ja tenho a maquina fotográfica e a de filmar a postos caso haja algo interessante


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2012 às 17:08)

Sensacionais *33,0ºC* neste momento! 

Humidade nos *23%*, e 13,3 km/h de SO (225º)!


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2012 às 17:21)

32,2ºC, não esperava tanto calor hoje 

Humidade nos 29% e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2012 às 17:22)

Máxima do ano 35,2ºC

Agora estão 32,5ºc, 30%Hr e vento fraco

Boas possibilidades de alguma trovoada para o inicio da noite em diante..


----------



## Ricardo Martins (31 Mai 2012 às 17:30)

Sem um termómetro neste momento à mão, arrisco a dizer que a temperatura têm vindo a aumentar a cada hora que passa.
Já se vêm do lado do mar algumas boas formações.
Arrisco que lá para as 19/20 horas vamos ter festa


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mai 2012 às 17:51)

Levantou-se agora algum vento com uma temperatura de 33,3ºC. O céu está encoberto de pó.


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2012 às 17:57)

Está um dia abafadissimo,com vento praticamente inexistente.Está mesmo a pedir trovoada. 
Oeiras hoje chegou aos 32ºC.


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2012 às 18:04)

Máxima a tingir os 34.8ºC. Neste momento 32.3ºC.


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2012 às 18:09)

A sondagem das 13h ( local)  de Lisboa é muito má....a camada de ar quente é demaisado extensa, vai até aos 700hpa, e por cima dessa camada o ar não é muito frio...
É impossivel ter boa convecção assim...
Muito mau mesmo

Resta-nos esperar que agora ao inicio na noite, com a aproximação da depressão em altura, as coisas fiquem melhores


----------



## camrov8 (31 Mai 2012 às 18:49)

o extofex da festarola para amanha


----------



## vitamos (31 Mai 2012 às 19:18)

camrov8 disse:


> o extofex da festarola para amanha



Talvez dê mais que para hoje... Mas a previsão para amanhã ainda não saiu...


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mai 2012 às 20:04)

A temperatura acaba de subir umas décimas ! 

30,4ºC actuais.


----------



## Trovão Almada (31 Mai 2012 às 20:18)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Sem um termómetro neste momento à mão, arrisco a dizer que a temperatura têm vindo a aumentar a cada hora que passa.
> Já se vêm do lado do mar algumas boas formações.
> Arrisco que lá para as 19/20 horas vamos ter festa



Acho que nao vai haver nada hoje.apesar de haver boas formações.nao ha vento praticamente nenhum e o pouco que ha nem tem um rumo certo.nao tenho muita esperança.


----------



## c.bernardino (31 Mai 2012 às 20:49)

Pinheiro de Loures

máxima de 34,6ºC, a máxima do ano

a HR está relativamente alta a aumentar a sensação de calor...
quem me dera estar de férias


----------



## Lousano (31 Mai 2012 às 21:28)

Boa noite.

Dia quente de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 37,3ºC

Tmin: 13,8ºC

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento nulo e 27,2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2012 às 22:45)

Máxima de *33,0ºC*.

De momento, frescura, com *18,7ºC*, depois de uma descida alucinante com rates instantâneos de *-0,5ºC/min*!! 

Humidade nos 75% e pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------

